# Competition Training Logs - March 2014



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all! This is my first time jumping into the training logs! I hope I can stay dedicated as I figure this all out!

I have just begun training for novice obedience for my golden boy True (2 1/2) and Penny, my little rescue mix (3?). My goals for both of them for this month is to find the heel position and keep their attention. I will also work on their stays both sitting and down. 

I'm hoping I can get together with my friend who has a cattledog with obedience experience to do a little training together!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My normal Sat. Training facility won't be open today or next Sat. So it was a limited training session done this morning but what was done went pretty well . Articles -turns in place - signal exercise and a few f+f. We also did treat toss's and one glove which he got all retrieves and I would think 60-70 % he looked at the item to be gotten whether it was a treat or the glove so this is coming along but a definite improvement from just looking at me and not taking the mark or not leaving my side. This is still a long way from doing the DR and because of space limitations I can't practice with the rock filled gloves unless we go to one of the 2 facility's I use . Of course Mother Nature is holding things up as it's snowing as I type this with another 3-7 coming on top of what's already out in my yard.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

I would love to jump in on these logs. I am trying to soak up as much as I can from you guys, the information here is abundant! 

I will be working with 2 dogs this month. 
Charlie is 6 months old. I would like to see more focused and enthusiastic heeling. I am working on a lot of play while training to engage him. I also need to work on his fronts. He isn't straight or close enough on his fronts. He just finished beginner puppy and we will start Jr puppy on the 18th. 
I will also have a new puppy in 2 weeks that I'll be working with. So fresh start there from the beginning. 
I am really hoping we get some decent weather so we can train outside.
I will try to get some videos up as well. I'm nervous about that, but everyone starts somewhere and someday it'll be nice to be able to look back to see where we were and how far we've come.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome Timberdoodle & Luv2bnc 

Training is addictive for sure - my advice? Prepare to enjoy the ride, laugh at the mistakes, roll with the punches and yep, video - sometimes we don't think we are making progress and then we look back and realize how far we have come.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks! I'm looking forward to get back into competition. I used to train/show horses and it was my LIFE from about 11yrs old into my 20's. After losing my Dad and moving out on my own, I wasn't able to keep doing the horse thing. 
Me and my husband got into beagles and field trialing them. We did that for about 5 years. Traveling the country, chasing points, making life-long friends along the way. We had a lot of success! We won the Nationals one year with our open dog (out of over 300 dogs!) & I was even on the cover of a magazine with him! He was a real success story - we basically rescued him. We also put one of our beagles in the Hall of Fame. He is a special dog. Then.. the kids came  Our priorities changed, we couldn't keep up with the training they needed to stay on top of their game (literally). We have our Hall of Fame boy, Danny still. He is now 14yrs old. He is getting up there, and slowing down tremendously. We thought we were going to lose him this summer, but he pulled through. He still tries to run rabbits, but his body just can't handle it anymore. Poor guy.. He truly has the heart of a champion.
I've always loved Goldens. My kids are now 5 1/2 and 6 1/2. What better family dog than goldens? I have been missing training and competing and I am quickly becoming addicted to learning/training towards obedience. I initially was most interested in conformation, but I after my first obedience class with Charlie, I became hooked and wanted to learn more. So that's my short-version story. Probably not the place to post, but wanted to share some of my background/experience with training dogs/horses. 
Looking forward to you guys' feedback!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Timber doodle I'd like to say welcome and after reading your history that you shared all I have say is enjoy your dogs and the training and have lots and lots of patience and do like Sharon suggested cause she knows the failures are many along the way but the success 's make up for them a 100 times over. Enjoy!


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am just in from a few classes at the local facility. I brought Towhee for Rally and Faelan for Utility, since Brady will be going to a Run Thru tomorrow with me as will Faelan.

Towhee somehow got hurt - I think the woman who apologized to me after stepping back may have stepped on Towhee's foot - she started hitching holding her leg up and the outer toe looked wrong. So we just hung in sidelines and Towhee got to focus on just being with me while the class ran and there were some new very rambunctious dogs there - so it was good. I have given her a Tramadol and it seems a bit better so we shall see.

Faelan did Utility with a whole lot of heeling as a class and then individually. We did not do the exercises in order.
- Signals & heeling were pretty much awesome - he forged slight on 1 about turn after about 5 minutes of heeling. His signals were spot on 
- Scent articles: Perfect! Fronts and finishes were close to perfect.
- Directed Retrieve: The door a few feet away closed as a handler and his GSD were exiting(I think that's what caused it) just as we were finishing our pivot to #3 - he startled but then settled back when sent - complete brain fade moment so I had to resend. The repeat was perfect
- MSFE: The instructor said Stand your dog twice and he ignored the first one perfectly and then did the real one perfectly - complete attention on me as he was being examined.
- Go Outs - hmmmm, not so good. He tried stopping about 4 feet from the wall although I had not cued him. So we got to work on that a bit.

Overall a very good session with Faelan - a Sunfire family member asked if I thought the classes were too crowded today (they are on a drop in basis) and I said heck no, I want my dog to experience high distractions in training. She commented her dog was harder to work though so I mentioned the whole idea of trying to figure out what question your dog might be asking - and it might very well be 'If there are new dogs here, do I still have to work?' . The answer should be yes. Another lady with a young husky was very discouraged because her dog would not do anything, I mean not even sit! So the instructor had to reassure everyone that until a dog has a lot of exposure to different places and dogs, they do not truly 'know' an exercise. And one fellow there with a young GSD - wow, in just a few weeks this dog & handler are becoming a team - gone is the constant yanking on the lead and the team is starting to emerge since the dog is being taught - the instructor also mentioned that it is unfair to correct a dog for something he does not know; as handlers it is out job to teach them and ourselves. You know I think this instructor really loves working with new handlers and watching the teams blossom  She is also an AC officer in her other life so I think she has seen a lot of ugliness as well.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

*Our Beginning*

Well, here's where we're at! I have to say, I am happy I video taped our quick session. I had no idea I couldn't walk a straight line or be square myself, so I really need to work on that. 
All I really wanted was for Charlie to be engaged and focused on me and overall I am happy. He gave me more focus today that he has before.

I'd love to get him closer on fronts. I'm trying not to want too much too fast. He really has come quite a ways since before his puppy class. 

We worked outside, it wasn't raining, the snow was melting off the garage and the camera was inside the garage. The driveway wasn't slippery and he doesn't mind the snow


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Rant*

Towhee has a broken toe. 2 weeks of leash walking only. 6-8 weeks of limited activity. Possible surgery. So no training for her.

Faelan and Brady were entered in a match - cannot make that.
Faelan is entered in trials Thu, Fri & Sun but that probably is not going to be happening since I needed full length Go Outs, someone handling his scent articles etc.

All because some stupid, stupid woman stepped back onto my Towhee's foot, caused my Towhee pain and broke her toe by wearing heeled boots to a dog training class.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Towhee has a broken toe. 2 weeks of leash walking only. 6-8 weeks of limited activity. Possible surgery. So no training for her.
> 
> Faelan and Brady were entered in a match - cannot make that.
> Faelan is entered in trials Thu, Fri & Sun but that probably is not going to be happening since I needed full length Go Outs, someone handling his scent articles etc.
> ...


That really sucks. Wonder if she had any clue as to the damage she did.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She probably knows she hurt Towhee just not the extent - Towhee started hitching her leg and not putting weight on it as I was walking away; then Towhee & I sat on the sidelines since Towhee could not bear to put weight on it - we (the instructor & I) were hoping it would work itself out but it didn't - now I know why. 

Just pulled her from a few agility trials.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful day here today, 60+ and sunny. Hard to believe it'll be a whole different scene tomorrow. Had a very good walk/ training session this morning. A mix of pleasure loose leash walking with some heel work. Finley offered heads up heeling with the leash over my shoulder, and didn't need to be asked. About 15 minutes into the walk, there she was! So at that point we did a whole mix of heeling, along with quarter and half turns to the right and left and some fronting. After we got home I took out the dumbbell and did the jumps and retrieve on flat. Followed up with getting her ball and lots of productive playing with that. A mix of long sits, drops on recall, and finding heel to get to chase that favored toy! She's a happy girl today!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon The chain reaction effect of one non-thinking person is really unbelievable.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_Sammydog_, wanted to thank you for posting your video of training with Lindy *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_tAnbd396k *I didn't have a chance to watch it till now. She's really coming along and looks like she's going to be really fast. My Gracie's at the same leggy stage right now. When I saw what Lindy was doing I couldn't help but wonder what Gracie could do with a more knowledgeable and dedicated trainer.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

TheZ's said:


> _Sammydog_, wanted to thank you for posting your video of training with Lindy *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_tAnbd396k *I didn't have a chance to watch it till now. She's really coming along and looks like she's going to be really fast. My Gracie's at the same leggy stage right now. When I saw what Lindy was doing I couldn't help but wonder what Gracie could do with a more knowledgeable and dedicated trainer.


Thanks! I have high hopes for her, she is very fun to train!

Have fun with Gracie!! I remember with Sammy when I thought about our teamwork it reminded me if the (popular at the time) DVD titled Great Dog Shame About the Handler. But we had fun, we learned a lot. It's a great journey, so enjoy it!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Towhee has a broken toe. 2 weeks of leash walking only. 6-8 weeks of limited activity. Possible surgery.
> 
> All because some stupid, stupid woman stepped back onto my Towhee's foot, caused my Towhee pain and broke her toe by wearing heeled boots to a dog training class.


So so sorry about Towhee.... Hopefully surgery is not needed...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, so far March has been rainy... So no agility training. Indoors we are working on a shaped bumper retrieve and backing up/walking backwards. We also went out for Lindys first field training day! It was flyer day, so Mira got some live flyers and Lindy was introduced to ducks and water. She loved both! Next weekend we are back on the agility trial circuit, I am looking forward to getting back in the ring!


----------



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm now getting some good attention from True while walking and is sitting right when we stop. I really need to get him more motivated though so I will be focusing on a lot more play. I really want him to have fun training. 

Penny is so incredibly food driven that I think I need to incorporate some different praise for her. If I keep on with a ton of treats we aren't ever going to be able to walk into a ring and keep her attention on work. One good thing is that she is intense to please. Although sometimes she gets frustrated. 

Worked on sit stays for both dogs and they are both doing perfect on that so far. Haven't used any distractions yet though. I think I'll wait a few more days at least though, to build confidence. 





timberdoodle said:


> I'd love to get him closer on fronts.


I just watched a bunch of training videos of Denise Fenzi and I noticed how she trained close fronts was interesting and might help. She calls the dog and rewards with a treat coming from behind and in between her legs which brings the dogs face right into her legs. Just something to try. It worked for my little Penny.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

luv2bnc - Thanks! I will give that a try. I will sometimes have him go through when I call him front, but I'm not sure if that's a good idea.. I like this idea better. 
Yesterday was the same, did some heel work, fronts and sit/stays. He loves to roll in the snow and one time during a heel he just did a nose dive and went right into rolling around.. My first reaction was to pull on the leash, but I got his attention and we ran back to where we started (happily, trying to keep it fun) and did it again. 
I got a call about class - she suggested Senior puppy instead of Jr puppy. Not sure what the difference is, but I can't wait until that starts March 18th!
Video'd yesterdays - it's a little long, I didn't trim out the playing before training, so for those that want to watch, you can skip ahead.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning I almost thought Nugget was cheating ( looking where article was placed) but I know he wasn't the scent must have just been caught . He got both l+m correct and gave me one of two good fronts. Treat toss is coming along with his taking the mark and then the glove. Training at club tonight and I'll be able to see if along with the rock filled gloves if I'm getting anywhere with the DR. weather just goes from bad to worse after 3-4 inches of snow yesterday to 2 degrees below this morning just awful besides not having to been able to poop scoop in almost 2 months I can't get outside to do a lot of training I want to do jumps and heeling . 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One teeny "pet dog obedience" brag from our weekend....  

One of my aunts (my mom's baby sister + my favorite one) came to visit for my baby sister's wedding. There were other family people coming to town - but they thankfully did not come out to the house. My aunt was the only one who couldn't come out SOON ENOUGH because she was so excited to see the dogs. The last time she visited, we still had Sammy and Danny. 

I was a little nervous that we'd have a zoo for her.... >.<

But Jacks was an angel and..... so was Bertie! 

About the only thing to cause worry was when my aunt came in wearing a fur coat (I don't know how they did it, but both she and my mom have IDENTICAL faux fur coats!). Bertie was dancing around her and just so excited and worked up that he kept trying to nip the sleeve of her coat. 

My aunt grew up with dogs and she was the one taking care of all the dogs her kids brought home, so every time Bertie nipped her sleeve - she verbally corrected him and praised him when he backed off <- without any coaching or intervention from me. 

That was the first day, and pretty much he was on his very best behavior and a gentleman the rest of the weekend. No jumping, no barking at all, no peeing (excitement pee from Bertie), and I think I even got them groomed well enough that they didn't shed all over her clothes.  

Phew! 

***** training related -

Class tonight, tomorrow, and Wednesday I need to make a decisions as far as me doing obedience class or conformation class. <- I really want to do obedience, but I think we need to work through an issue in conformation. Particularly since there's a show this weekend I may want to do with Bertie.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Megora said:


> I really want to do obedience, but I think we need to work through an issue in conformation. Particularly since there's a show this weekend I may want to do with Bertie.


I was wondering if anyone does both. I would love to attend a drop in conformation class, but I'm not sure if he'd get confused. Especially since we're JUST starting obedience stuff.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

timberdoodle said:


> I was wondering if anyone does both. I would love to attend a drop in conformation class, but I'm not sure if he'd get confused. Especially since we're JUST starting obedience stuff.


I was concerned about the conflict between the two.... but I needed handling classes. Because I was clueless to begin with.  I feel comfy showing him at this point, but the Wednesday class especially the guy teaching the class is REALLY GOOD at brainstorming problems and getting dogs through them. Which again, I need.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Well I grabbed the mail on my way home and it was like Christmas. My DVD series from Connie Cleveland and the Dog Trainer's Workshop had arrived! 
Got in the house and opened it up... no DVD's. Instead they sent me her book - Dogs are Problem Solvers, Handlers Should Be. I'm sure it's a great book, and I might even consider buying it and keeping it, but I'm disappointed they shipped the wrong thing. They included my invoice and I was billed for the DVD's and it says "DVD series" on the invoice, I guess someone just grabbed the book by mistake. Oh well - I will have to wait another 4 or 5 days. Waiting for them to call me back.

Edit: I don't think this book is leaving my house.. just started reading it


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*Monday Class*

Just very quickly.... 

Practiced *motivational heeling* before class with both dogs. Bertie needed the offleash heeling practice.... Jacks demanded his turn as well. 

*Heeling* - with Bertie. He did actually downright nice. I did tap his chin up a few times to keep him up and going with me, but very different then the last few weeks when I might have had to pull out 1-2 times just to regain his focus. 

*F8*- Jacks. He was forged - a LOT. Some of that was him just being very eager to work. He had over the top energy. 

*Fronts* - Bertie. Anticipation issues with broken waits, but the fronts when we finally got them, were very straight and solid. 

- I practiced *drops and dumbbells* with both dogs - on our own. Jacks drops were like brick solid. Bertie needs to stop the forward motion. He does a border collie dragging-on-floor-hunch when going into the down - trying to get a little closer before he's actually stopped on the ground. 

I meant to introduce ROHJ with Bertie, but never had a chance at the jump. LOL. Every time I turned my back - somebody finished up and somebody else jumped in. Oh well.... He knows how to jump, I just need to introduce the actual retrieve. 

*Broad jumps* - I muscled Jacks through these. Caught the collar and gave him a forward pop.

Bertie was having kitten fits in the crate watching his brother jump. I took him out of the crate and before I could catch his leash he was running out and taking the high jump - jumping over and back and over again.... and LOOKING at me. Like I was supposed to throw treats and he was WAITING. 

*Sits/Downs* - we did full length 3/5 minute stays. Jacks went down on a sit, but popped up on a hand signal from me. Bertie was perfecto.

The only stress we had was about what was the definition of a straight down. Apparently the new rule changes that are going in effect this month or next month mean that if the judge deems a dog's head or butt is verging in another dog's space, then they may ask a handler to go back and reset the dog. Unless it's actually points off... *must go look at it* 

I hate that they've made all these changes to supposedly appease a certain group of trainers out there, but NOBODY is happy with the changes making things nit-pickier and more stressful for everyone.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training tonight went reasonably well. The treat toss is helping and when the gloves were actually the items to get he did a nice turn in place for# 3 and when sent he did go and get it . We then tried the #2 glove and he did get it but hesitated at my side and needed a second get it to leave my side . We then attempted to get the #1 glove which he wouldn't leave me and when I sent him again he went for the #2 glove not taking the mark and when he got to the glove realized it was full of rocks so never even tried to pick it up. Some success was gleaned tonight although the only DR was the one for the #3 glove he didn't attempt to over achieve but did fail to take a mark and to leave on first order but it's still an improvement over what was occurring. The signal exercise also a failure as he didn't take the stand but sat and it had to be redone and the second try was a winner. DOR fabulous with good f+f. Heeling and f8 not as UP. As I wanted but the BJ and ROHJ both well done ROF was ok but front was off. Tonight 4 go outs in two different rings against wall and stanchion all baited all nice.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Quick side note: For my birthday I got a Kool Dry Dryer and a grooming table  so the beginning of the tools I'll need for showing are starting to be gathered! Very exciting. If we can get Oliver's gay tail under control he actually might have some promise as a pretty boy . Either way, we're both having a lot of fun. Oliver's awfully vain..he really enjoys strutting his stuff.

Training
Our main focus in training right now is building Oliver's motivation for field and building on his natural retrieving instincts. I realized that I've actually been steering him away from his natural abilities with the training I've been doing so we have some reversing to do. 

Everyday I've been playing short games of "Find It." I get Oliver overly aroused with the bumper, hide it on him, and then ask him to find it. Once he finds it we have the biggest party running up and down my (not so large) 900 sqft apartment. We are making quite a bit of progress. We first were only able to play this with the bumper in plain site or else he would look to me for help (handling), now he actually uses his nose! I can see the desire building in him, so this is really good stuff for our field work. We stick to around 3 Find It's a session to keep motivation high. 

Manners class and Field class tomorrow!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Mar 4 2014*

This morning I worked each dog for timed sessions.

Towhee literally pushed her way into the training room first so I figured I would give her a short session <grins>/ We worked a few metal canning rings for scent articles and then leather articles. She did very well and was proud of herself.

Faelan was next and we worked 3 minutes of heeling (concentrating on left turns/abouts) with signals incorporating pauses and maintaining no forward movement criteria. Very nice. Then we worked scent articles and he actually made a wrong choice – odd. The rest of the articles were very nice.

Brady as next and we worked some heeling with moving stands – he was pretty good except once when he was wide on the stand. So we repeated. I was also working on returning to heel position with him. He is still not so sure about keeping his feet still as I am stepping into heel position – he is a very honest dog so I believe he is actually anticipating a heel cuing. We worked articles next with the full set – he did all right but he too missed an article. 

The dogs have not been worked since Saturday, Brady since last Friday so I should really work them more often I guess.

Casey & I finished with some heeling and signals – he had some long pauses between the signals since he delights in anticipating as well LOL So we worked on his waiting for the cue.

Towhee & Casey had 1 3 minute session each (Towhee would be so ready to heel but not a good idea right now). Faelan & Brady each had 3 minutes of heeling et al and then 3 minutes of scent articles


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Manners class went really well with Oliver this morning. We introduced moving drops. Oliver was brilliant  there were 8 dogs working in close quarters and I had him completely engaged, very happy. He was so proud of himself when he got it right. I think thats my favorite thing in training - his face when it lights up when he gets something right like "Omg mom I did it! Did you see? Let me show you again!"

Something that todays training made me realize. I think Oliver might be an agility dog. He loved todays training. The running, quick drop, chase again. I honestly dont think he even wanted the treats - he was just having the time of his life. I always thought he was too lazy for agility  but maybe ive been wrong all along. 

Sharon, does odtcw have intro agility?

ETA I forgot to add im an idiot. So I found out oliver is allergic to plastic bc he broke out all over his face when we started feeding on Plastic mats. Well we got rid of the mats, but the pimples werent going away. Ive been training field with plastic bumpers  dumb dumb dumbb. The poor thing . Off to buy some canvas bumpers
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

How far is Tails U Win (Manchester) from you? 
Paws n Effect in Hamden?
Canine Sports Center in Goshen?

These all have beginner and/or foundation classes - I go to Pam's classes at Tails and they do a really good job at beginners all the way through MACh/Advanced handling.

ODTCW does have agility but not a beginners or foundations group that I know of - and I feel dogs do need foundation classes for skills like safely jumping, following hands, wrapping to their left & right, staying, working with other dogs etc


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Short heeling time today as a lot of my time was given to giving run thru's to two other people . Treat toss and gloves about the same as last night . Go outs 4 in all unbaited very nice. Nugget again blew the stand on the signal exercise the first time. The jumps both bar and the high very nice and 2 good fronts. ROF- ROHJ- and DOR were pretty good with an excellent DOR. BJ was done 4 times he took it each time but the fronts on the first three STUNK , he finally nailed the forth with an adjustment from his position in front of the boards. We didn't do MSFE as I had to help out a friend in the utility ring and time is short only 15 min. The s+d were done ok but he did sniff the floor but I'm not going to get on him as there floor is dirty and a lot of food is scattered about from conformation class. Not a great day but not too bad at least we didn't go back a couple steps although Nugget did have the disadvantage of having me . On one of the ROF I said OVER instead of TAKE IT and he went over the HJ both ways and it was about 15 ft to my left . BAD HANDLER GOOD DOG !


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> How far is Tails U Win (Manchester) from you?
> Paws n Effect in Hamden?
> Canine Sports Center in Goshen?
> 
> ...


Tails is close to me right now until I graduate (in may). Im in desperate need of a new training center closer to where ill be moving . I think ill sign Ollz up for one at Tails  thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm there is an agility fundamentals with Pam and advanced beginner. Advanced beginner sounds intimidating but the fundamentals one doesnt fit in my schedule. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

Didn't have much time to train today, but I did get in some play with both dogs and started True on fronts. I got him sitting straight on a bag of food in front of me a couple times. He is really good about sitting when called, but I cannot get him to sit close enough. It's like he doesn't know how to sit close. Any ideas for this? I think with time I can get straight fronts but I really don't know what to do to get him sitting closer to me. :uhoh:

To clarify: he is just fine coming close in standing position, but when he goes to sit, it's like he sits far back. It's like he needs to learn how to scooch his bum up under him instead of sitting back. Has anyone had this issue? Need ideas on how to teach him.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds line he has a rock back sit. It is very common. The dog keeps his rear in place while sitting and moves his front feet back once he has sat, rather than bringing the hind end forward and leaving the front feet still.

You might try teaching him to front on a platform (a surface raised an inch or 2 - I use a wood board with duct tape for footing) that is just wide and long enough for him to sit on. 

I just recently learned that the original method I learned back in the 70's helped prevent this - who knew?? You've probably seen it - you pull up on the collar while pushing down on the butt.

You might also try teaching him to come very close by tossing food between your legs - if he comes in close enough before he sits, a rock back sit will still be close enough to you 

ETA: I would just like to mention I no longer touch my dogs while teaching a sit - I am sure the method could be tweaked to be friendlier to the dog and his future hips but I had never heard of a rock back sit back then - it didn't happen using the pull up the front end while pushing/tucking the hind end. It you want to look up methods on YouTube, you could do a search on the Tuck Sit


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's snowing AGAIN with 1-4 being forecast , isn't ever going to get nice so we can train outside? This morning articles - treat toss and one glove retrieve done fairly well with the mark being taken about 70% of to the time and he left my side without double order to go for it. Articles were done correctly and very crisp today. We also did the signal exercise and he did the stand part on signal from me . Didn't even think about sitting and the down -sit-come and swing signals all done nicely. One front from the down position and it too was straight, Nugget had his act together this morning .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Carissa - first check where the treat is coming from. Something I've noticed with dogs who get treated from the mouth 9 times out of 10.... they are sitting back so they can look up at their owner's face. <- I think it's more of a small dog problem, but I've seen some big dogs do it too. May want to get the treats at belt level and/or reward at the position where you want the dog's nose to be. 

Also do scoot fronts with the treats right where you want your dog's nose to be. With a scoot front, you are taking a very tiny step back and expecting the dog to shift forward with you. Best scoots are where your dog doesn't have to break sit position while coming forward with you. 

Other things you can do is do motivational fronts - Like - wait until your dog is halfway or more to you and toss a treat between your legs for him to go get. 

^ We would play this game where you'd toss the treat between your legs and as soon as the dog goes through after the treat you are taking off the other way and setting up to call him in to front, tossing treat through the legs, setting up and really expecting a sit front this time. <- So you will keep him guessing as far as him going between your legs after a treat or sitting for front. It builds up their excitement while doing recalls so they aren't concentrating on sitting when they get there.


ETA - I just saw Sharon's comment and I agree that if your dog is doing a "rock sit" <- it's a pain, but reteaching a proper tuck sit can be done. When we adopted our collie, the rock sit was one of the things that we worked to "undo". As it turned out we decided not to do comp obedience with him (we learned a few things about why there are not too many rough collies in the obedience ring), but we still worked him through that rock sit simply teaching to tuck-sit like we do with puppies. 

Most people instead of tugging up at the collar, simply lure with a treat in the right hand while tucking the butt down with the left hand. That's with puppies and a very sensitive rough collie.


----------



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you so much for your input, Sunrise and Kate. It does sound like I'm dealing with a "rock sit" but I also like the idea of tossing the treat through the legs to get him excited and motivated. Looks like I'll be working on the tuck sit now.  will definitely try the platform too. That was my idea with sitting on the bag of dog food and he was starting to get it but I would like to get something together more like a real platform. I'll see if hubby can make me one when he's off of work 

Today we just did some heeling and sit stays. Still working on keeping eyes on me while heeling. True does well if I talk to him the whole time and Penny will only keep her eyes up if I am luring her. Lots to work on!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night Faelan, Brady & I headed to Tails (boy, Towhee was NOT happy to be staying home).

Faelan and I had an awesome agility class where he was incredibly smooth with some complicated courses - including a double 180 which we went into with speed from a loop and a tunnel. Well he was incredibly smooth once I was LOL A comment I read somewhere (Clean Run ?? ) is really helping me with blind crosses, to make them smoother while letting my dog know just where to be, without drama  My aim in agility LOL Anyway the comment was to the effect that your dog does not need to see your eyes, he needs to see the correct side of your face - so simple and yet so powerful. No more twisting suddenly trying to torque my head around, just my facial cheek ...

Following my class which ended around 9, Brady and I had a private. A lot of running and below are a few pictures of where we ended with his 2x2 weaves (his 2nd session). Excuse my somewhat frazzled look - I was having a hypoglycemic reaction and taking a break to get some of Brady's treats into my system. We then worked some wraps, tried to get him tugging (didn't happen-he is too sensitive to my hands being there so we'll try some type of whippy thing), contacts, teeter and a new (to me) method for 2o2o groundwork - my instructor's current competition dog has incredible stopped contacts that are very much my ideal so .... Anyway we finished up around 10:30 so it was kind of a late night with about an hour to get home, but so very worth it!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Last night I videoed Lindy's first exercise in class. Part of my mission to video more! It is so helpful... i intended to video the rest of the exercises, but forgot to ask someone once class got going. Here we are working on putting two concepts together in flow, 180 and pinwheel. To start I rewarded every jump, the idea is for her to drive on her own through the jumps following body language. I was very happy with her! We also worked on rear crosses and the teeter. I did not edit anything on this, so sorry if its a bit long.

Lindy Agility Class - March 5, 2014 - YouTube


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sharon, thanks for sharing the Clean Run tip! We don't do many blinds, but it's still a good one. My subscription is up, not sure I will renew. 

What is your instructors method for 2o2o?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Pam likes to get the 1st 2 poles straight quickly and then adds the other sets, she also quickly get the dogs up to all 12 poles; within a few sessions. The non entry poles can stay angled as speed and striding is being built and she mentioned can remain angled most of the time, but the entry she wants straight as soon as they understand. The treat is tossed along the Susan Garrett reward line as I run beside him - he is not yet ready for my stopping or slowing down as he does his weaves.

Brady has an easier time learning the entries from my left but quickly transitions to my right  I waited a long time to start teaching him weaves - he is 19 months - but he was already showing his preferred foot movement (aka weave pole wiggle  ) last night!! And his body is at least very very close to his adult size so he won't need to relearn anything.

ETA : Duh you asked about 2o2o but I was looking at the 2x2 pictures LOL. Pam uses a variety of surfaces like mats, cushions, etc to teach the concept of the front and back feet having different surfaces for the stopped position. Targets need fading and frequently need to come back as reminders but once the dog understands the front feet stopping on 1 surface while the rear feet remain on a different surface, it seems to really help generalize the behavior that is rewardable AND you can work on your stopping short, running by, peeling away and generally independent contacts without the strain the actual contacts place on the dogs' body. Eventually only the boom-boom of the 2 front feet being placed is rewarded either by allowing the dog to continue or with a food or toy reward.

BTW: if you use them and no longer get Clean Run, they are having a 25% off sale of the remote reward dispenser from St Patricks Day through the 23rd of the month


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! That sounds similar to what we are doing. I was using an old car platform, but it's so wet outside I think I will start with other indoor items. 

One of my friends has been yhinking about getting a treat and train, so I sent it to her. Thanks!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

We were back at it with our private obedience lessons last night now that our trainer is fully recovered from a recent surgery. Heads-up heeling has really come so far. We've transitioned from the "pocket hand" to me holding my hand in a more natural and official-looking heel position. Kea stays more engaged with play (tennis ball) versus food as a reward. 

There are two problems we clearly need to work on. I apologize in advance for these novice issues  

1. Checking out. Since we're training off-leash, how do I keep her engaged? We'll finish a heeling exercise and she'll go running over to the toy cart in the corner of the training room and start looking for something more fun and engaging than me. Our trainer had us practicing stays when the disengagement seemed to be coupled with fatigue - if Kea doesn't want to work with me, she can still work, which brings me to my second point...

2. At K's last vet visit, she was a good weight for her height (54 lbs), but she's looking a little out of shape after the winter (aren't we all). I'm noticing a definite top-line roll, and she'll give me 10 minutes of solid work before her tongue is hanging out and she's clearly wishing she could go lay on the couch. What can I do to better condition her? More consistent practice every day, leading up to a specific goal time? Today we worked for 20 minutes in the tennis court, mostly heeling, fronts and drops but also some stays mixed in. Tell me, how long do you train, how many days each week do you train...am I just not doing enough practice and conditioning for her to last through an hour long lesson or class? Should I start road-working her? I jog about 30 minutes, pace 11 minute mile. I have taken her along on occasion, but she's usually completely spent by the end. I'm just not sure how much to push it. Get her retrieving in the water though and she'll go all day long. So I'm not sure if it's really conditioning as much as motivation. 

As always, thank you for letting me learn so much from these threads!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_KeaColarado,_ I'm wondering if it's more mental fatigue than lack of conditioning. Ten minutes of obedience training shouldn't wear her out physically. Zoe wasn't in tip top shape and she could train for the better part of an hour (w/ intermittent breaks) before she would start looking tired.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I will rarely work a dog more than a few minutes at any one thing - they get breaks, play time etc if, like yesterday with Brady, they are in a lesson by themselves. If I do keep them working because I want repetitions, they get will still get frequent physical releases that will refresh them and have them driving back to me - examples might be food tosses, fly's where they are sent around an object at a distance, smack da baby games etc. 

I do not want my dog to check out on me, nor do I want my dog to be going through the motions. I want and expect full engagement and by limiting their work time, I help keep them motivated. All of my trainers have advocated this high engagement followed by relaxation/off time and I find it really helps. 

Physical conditioning might help and is always a good thing, but it sounds more like mental stamina or stress to me. 10 minutes is a long time to be heeling or doing other obedience tasks without physical releases.




KeaColorado said:


> We were back at it with our private obedience lessons last night now that our trainer is fully recovered from a recent surgery. Heads-up heeling has really come so far. We've transitioned from the "pocket hand" to me holding my hand in a more natural and official-looking heel position. Kea stays more engaged with play (tennis ball) versus food as a reward.
> 
> There are two problems we clearly need to work on. I apologize in advance for these novice issues
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Kea - more swimming. It builds up those muscles around the shoulders and back. I'm looking forward to our lakes melting so I can get Jacks back out there. I'm so worried about him losing muscle tone with me not being able to walk him (our roads are either too icy or they have whatever the road crews put down on them - it's like greenish salt? I don't want my dogs walking on that)

I keep heeling short and release my guys before they run off. It's so important to teach them a clear release. In nice weather, I'm usually training on a daily basis in our front yard - so definitely the instant I take their training collars of and do the "OK GO" shove - they take off like a shot to bounce around out there.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I have been trying to do more running away from her to make myself more exciting during breaks. I have been following Dallas Gold's posts about her fleece toys with the tennis balls attached. I think Kea would really love something like that. 

This is all good feedback, I will work on raising the bar for quality over quantity and maybe shortening the time that we do one thing. I do agree that it's mental more than physical. 

There is a part of me that is really looking forward to having two dogs to work - hopefully I will be able to use crate time as a break (not a punishment) and alternate working the two dogs. If past experience repeats itself, Kea is going to want to work a whole lot more when she sees me working another dog in her presence. "Silly puppy, I can do that. It's easy. Let me show you." 

Our trainer is really great, but I can tell she gets frustrated with me sometimes. Teaching someone how to do something that you know how to do well can be a frustrating endeavor.

ETA: Megora, GRF won't let me "thank" your post at the moment. Weird. Anyway, yes, I can't wait until we can do more swimming. Training lakeside would be huge because swimming would be a huge reward too. The greenish salt on the roads does not sound like fun! Right now, Kea's release is "get it" and she goes flying after the tennis ball. Eventually we will transition to leash and collar. I will need to figure out a way to get my nerves under control because I think we're getting close to being ready to go for the CD.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Keacolorado you might like to shorten the length of time time you train but train 2-3 short periods a day with a day or two off a week and high value treats like boiled chicken pieces will surely keep the interest up.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and I have been a little slack in our training lately!! I did take him to the building last Saturday. We ran through the Novice exercises; all of which he did very well. We also worked on some of the Open and Utility exercises.....again, all done well (but we didn't work articles). We do train in our basement but he does everything so well down there it's not much of a challenge.

He had his first weave class last Sunday. We just did 2 x 2. He has done some weaving so I don't think he found that very exciting. 

Last night was agility. He's doing very well with his sequences but we still need to start working on the contacts. 

I have until next Friday to submit his entry to the obedience trial at the end of the month. I'm procrastinating but not sure why......nervous I guess!

One of the ladies in my class asked me if I wanted to show Lexx at an upcoming show in the altered class. I have to admit it sounds intriguing but I have no clue about showing and we don't have a lot of professional handlers around here. I will give it some thought however.

Just waiting for spring to come so we can start tracking and retrieving!!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Oliver's drive is WAY up for bumpers. Like he might actually be a dog or something . 

We have added sessions of something called the "Fetch Game" and the "Chasing Game" to our motivation work. The "Fetch Game" is something positive field trainer Lindsay Ridgeway came up with to increase a dog's desire to Fetch and come running back to the handler with the object (instead of grabbing bird and running off MINE MINE MINE). These are both really good games for Oliver because an issue we were having was Oliver would run out to a mark that was thrown and then decide that "eh, this bumper isn't cool ma, I'm not going to pick it up" and come trotting back. Both of these games require Oliver to Fetch a bumper and then chase after me, followed by lots of play, wrestle, tug, etc. These games get him so amped up, and all of this gets transfered into the bumper I'm wiggling all over the place. Over the course of just a week he's getting pretty nutso over the bumper. Today I was able to throw a mark for Oliver and he DOVE after it with 110% enthusiasm, picked that bad boy up and almost didn't come back with it. What a complete 180! Going from not even wanting to pick it up - to not wanting to bring it back! He did bring it back though  good boy and was rewarded heavily. We are in a really good spot, if this keeps up we actually might look like we know what we're doing once field sessions start up in two weeks


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Quite a few people at training last night and Nugget and I had another refusal of the BJ the first try the open bugaboo then I called him over from in front of the jump and he flew over it. Don't understand why he does this but I do know he has NQ 4 out of 6 trials doing this and I've changed my voice his position in front of jump thrown treats in front of jump but every now and then this glitch comes up. Treat toss followed by gloves, 2 with rocks and the desired one went fairly well.One try the first on the glove he remained at my side and needed a second " take it" . Go outs all four unbaited were very very nice , he is getting it going all the way on a straight line and sitting on order and he took the jumps bar and high on first order of " over " . Good lockup on MSFE but he forged on heeling part. Heeling on f8 and normal patterns very good with straight sits but as evening wore on he did get a little slower. DOR done 2x beautiful with one straight but only one straight front out of three. Day off today but tomorrow I've been invited to a friends place to train in their new building heated and setup like a utility ring or open really nice so it should be a good time .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesterday I was scheduled for a UA trial with Faelan and today as well. With all the happenings of last weekend I am bailing - I really wanted to run him through a few Show n Gos which he was entered in before I went to a trial ; he has not done full length Go-Outs, full width DR or DJ etc in months. So we worked in the parking area of the driveway.

Brady went first with a bit of heeling (very nice), 2x2 weaves - not so nice - and 2o2o targeting to a floor mat which he did very, very well. With the 2x2 weaves I started where we left off Wed night and I should have simplified since it was a different place with different footing etc.


Next up was Faelan . We worked on heeling and signals and I learned that yes indeed, if I signal the drop while his head is turned away at a distraction (ice dam sliding off neighbors roof across the street) he can indeed see the signal and respond  I know some folks would correct for the look away happening in the first place but I feel that this potentially sets my dog up for failure in the actual ring since stuff happens, so I train that while they _can _check out concerns, they still need to keep awareness on me -- and he did -- good boy !! I then worked him on 2o2o targeting positioning. We ended there since while it was warmer than it has been it was still in the teens LOL 

Towhee and Casey were not worked.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

It is raining outside today so Kea worked inside for her breakfast. Our trainer has us doing a hand target to get Kea popped up into a stand position from sitting. Eventually it will become the more formal stand. 

Kea actually already knows how to stand on command, but the trainer believes we'll get more precise foot placement this way and she's pretty set in her ways, so that's what we're working on  I'm struggling a little because Kea thinks I'm asking her to "sit pretty". I think she's starting to get it though. Maybe I should use another word for it instead of "touch". 

I'm hoping we can get to a fun match next weekend and then Kea is being spayed on March 19, so she'll be out of commission for a little while.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, maybe there is hope for Maddie with obedience. Since I've switched to this new place she's behaves just like she does at home and when I'm training at various places. Before, when we went in an obedience class it was always a crap shoot as to how she would act. Mostly she seemed bored and annoyed.

Here we are doing interested proofs of stays (which is where she is incredibly strong) and recalls. Her stand was one of the best there, she doesn't move. 

Then we tried some utility stuff (which I had never done). Go out to a post and touch, sit there and then return on call (they had me show her the post first and reward her touching it, then, when our turn came, I was to do the send from only five feet away--worked great). She also had to choose her dumb-bell from among others (the second time that she has tried to get a dumb-bell). She seems to enjoy all of this. She is off-leash, which is better for her, so I'm sure that is part of it. Nevertheless, I'm super happy with her attitude and her behavior. Okay, it's true, after she got the dumb-bell she didn't return to me the first time (or the second--taking her time to romp with it and then pull up clods of grass), but the third time, she came back. Woo-hoo!!!

She also did an agility class there immediately before the obedience and was amazing on her off-side weave of twelve. No problem with the wait table (again, her stays are great), but didn't go through the hoop tire jump (she had only seen it once or twice before in the past year). And she also questioned the chute. But once she was encouraged to try them, all was well. She did great on the teeter and the a-frame. 

Today we are doing agility again at our normal site. Hopefully she will continue to do well.

Bottom line, I am jazzed with the obedience class. Where there is life, there is hope!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today Brady & I went on Round Abouts  We worked heeling, recalls, MSFE and general Look At That type stuff at Petco, a grocery store and a parking lot behind a hairdressing place, diner and pizza place. At one point a few smokers were watching so he got some exposure to smokers as well. 

Faelan and I worked in the driveway with heeling, signals, MSFE, Go Outs and pivots where he did very well !

I took a brief video of Brady when I brought him outside for some heeling - a baseline video with a few items I will be focusing on next. I love his head position and demeanor, but I need to pay more attention to his body alignment and how I set him up. Oddly the final sit looks crooked on the video but was in fact pretty good when I checked it but there are no level areas in my yard so sometimes angles get weird. That is spilled milk on the driveway I think - my brother drinks milk and was parked there


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Just finished today's agility and one more nice day. Maddie did quite good and I didn't suck. I managed a couple of very credible front crosses and got myself in reasonable positions! Yay!!! Maddie's weaves were again super--every time. Teeter again good with a most excellent touch. Feeling a little more positive about this process.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It should be a fairly quiet weekend for training I think.

This afternoon Faelan & I will be heading out for a Bobbie Lyons seminar and tomorrow I will be volunteering at the SBGRC clinic in addition to having Casey, Faelan, Towhee & Brady all having their eye exams and Brady will be getting his heart exam.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

<sigh> Now Brady too is on restricted activity - he tore his right dew claw nail out of it bed and is currently high as a kite on morphine - well judging by the size of his pupils and his not even recognizing the Xterra had stopped and we were home from the vets. So mama and son are both on the injured reserved list...


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> <sigh> Now Brady too is on restricted activity - he tore his right dew claw nail out of it bed and is currently high as a kite on morphine - well judging by the size of his pupils and his not even recognizing the Xterra had stopped and we were home from the vets. So mama and son are both on the injured reserved list...


That's so frustrating and sad. Hope that both heal fast and well.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh. My. Gosh.

Today our club hosted a disc dog competition. People came from all over TX but it was my first time competing. There are five events: Spot landing, time trial, freestyle, bullseye, and pairs distance and accuracy.

Spot landing: basically this is exactly what it says it is. There are five different circles on the field. You stand in one, and then you have to throw the frisbee so that your dog lands in one of the other four. They vary in distance and size. It's way harder than it sounds  Caira and I got picked to go first and I totally sucked on my throwing, so that was kind of a bust.

Time trial: you throw two twenty yard throws, your dog has to catch both, the person with the lowest time wins. I got 53 seconds, the first place guy got like 20 seconds... So, didn't do so well. Once again my throwing sucked.

Freestyle: I competed in novice free style, which wasn't a qualifying event. I did an awesome back stall but it wasn't enough... I didn't make it into the top three. I was honestly a little surprised because there weren't many competitiors, but i did get nervous and didn't move around the field much, which cost me points.

Bullseye: a big circle, you get points based on how many throws you can do in a minute and the distance that they are from the center of the circle. what can I say except that I was on FIRE and so was Caira! We ROCKED this. We beat everyone, even those who had been world champions before... And we took the world championship qualifier position and FIRST place  they said it is the first time they've seen someone take that title at their first event. 

And lastly. Pairs distance and accuracy: basically a field with marked lines for yardage, the longer throws get more points if caught. Steven was my partner and we kind of wrecked it. My throws were better than his but... Eh.

I'll have pictures later 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Still high from my first competition and my first win. okay, guys, I'm addicted. I was so nervous to compete and now I just wanna get out there and crush the compeition! Already planning a trip to Houston for the next disc dog match and maybe even to Tennessee since I'm a WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP QUALIFIER  okay, done bragging. 

Do yall remember the first time you competed? Tell me about it. I'm so amped up!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  What a great way to enter the competition fun !



ashleylp said:


> Still high from my first competition and my first win. okay, guys, I'm addicted. I was so nervous to compete and now I just wanna get out there and crush the compeition! Already planning a trip to Houston for the next disc dog match and maybe even to Tennessee since I'm a WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP QUALIFIER  okay, done bragging.
> 
> Do yall remember the first time you competed? Tell me about it. I'm so amped up!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I did make my Bobbie Lyons K9 Conditioning seminar and all I can say is Wow!! We covered so much in 4 hours that even Faelan was looking froward to his crate time. Oddly, while he did not not like the small peanut at all, he loved the larger peanut that he could climb on top of and adored the rocker board - I ended up purchasing a rocker board because he seriously could not be kept off it LOL Hopefully the other dogs will love it too (I will pick it up next week). Bobbie even had to warn me not to let him stay on the board too long.

I would highly recommend her seminar and feel oddly satisfied having verification that I do warm up my dogs properly for agility - active movement followed by stretching with the dogs putting the limits on the range of motion (example: through the legs figure 8 weaving versus static stretching their necks to their hind legs with pressure) -- I always wonder if I am doing my dogs a disservice when I see the routines some people have and here I am walking & then jogging my dogs ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and I went to my friends home last nite and because of the friends I was with there had a very good time in the pole building BUT Nugget was terrible . He was wound tighter than a cheap watch . We started with the #6 open routine because of the BJ being first and of course Nugget refused it and this has gotten very old . After going in front and calling him over he flew over it but you only get 1 shot in a trial. Heeling to he forged and was wide just wouldn't settle down wanting to go visit with other people instead of working with me. Our utility run thru he sat on the stand your dog order but did do drop- sit - come very nicely and finish. The only really bright spot was his turn in place and taking the mark and successfully getting the #3 glove on first order without hesitation or extra help the return was not as direct as needed but that is a problem for another time . He also was sent for #1 which also was a success. Lots of progress on this which was the only thing I was very pleased with . Articles he blew metal just basically playing trying to go by the person putting us thru this earned him a correction and we did it over and then he got serious and did the exercise correctly. The evening showed me a lot to work on and the need for more correction matches . His utility work isn't really that bad as he normally does do the exercises he failed tonight but just needs more exposure and the DR was vastly improved.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Took Flip and Phoenix on a road trip to a match Friday night and put Flip in some wild card classes Saturday.

I was in total awe of my nearly five month old puppy. First night in a hotel room, and he slept until nearly 8! At the trial, he was cool just chilling in his crate, even when I brought Flip into the ring. When I walked him around the trial, he was Mr. Social, and everyone loved his confidence and outgoing, loving personality. 

I got to meet forum member Thalie, who was there to watch her first trial. I introduced her to my dogs, and as I pulled Flip out of his crate I said "here comes wild dog." Flip then proceeded to go sit in front of her, lean up against her leg, and just sit there quietly. What a liar! LOL

Going to try some tracking with Phoenix today!


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Today we worked on less bribing with treats. Introduced a pop on the leash means "Pay attention to me". Sitting by my side he did excellent, caught on quickly. During a heel, he thought at first I wanted him to back off or slow down. He started getting the idea after a few times. 
Fronts: did the treat toss through the legs game. About the 4th time I had him sit/front. Got one excellent front out of that game. Need to keep working on that to get him closer.

Edit: So glad I video'd. Watched the session and realized I'm popping him on the leash and saying "watch" simultaneously. I'm not even giving him a chance to correct himself before I pop him. It's crazy the things I am catching myself doing wrong from videoing! Need to work on saying watch.. then correcting him if he doesn't look at me.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No training today since the eyes are dilated -- Brady passed his heart exam, Faelan and Towhee passed their eye exams. Casey may have a problem ....

Good boy Phoenix & way to go Flip


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and I did the treat game with string cheese pieces which he really likes and then the one glove DR . He took the mark every time and got the glove without any hesitation or need for extra orders. He is learning to watch where my hand points and not to look at me so this is very positive , his fronts were all off but again a different problem for a later time. We also did articles and unlike Sat. evening there weren't any distractions and so the exercise was done correctly for both articles albeit with poor fronts. Signal exercise done well this morning. Training at club this evening .

P.S. FILLED A BUCKET TO THE TOP WITH POOP and have enough still there to fill 4 or 5 more buckets but the rest is still frozen in.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*Monday Class*

*Jacks*... needs a lot of homework getting him caught up to where he was. I have a very vague game plan on what we will do in the next 2-3 weeks that we are between sessions. He's just so lucky I love him so much, because he really had a bad training day today. Lots of frustrating little things like refusing to hold a "wait".... and even just spiraled into him falling apart on things like drops and retrieves. 

I signed him up for the next session, but more and more I'm worrying that this shared class time is just not working for him. He needs to have dedicated class time where he's doing everything in class 2X a week. And that in addition to our daily training at home (which he does very well). And the tip of all that - I don't want to do our Weds Open classes with him because everything has fallen apart so much.  

*Bertie* - was the complete opposite. 

Heeling was fantastic. I worked my rear off really working on getting him driving in heel position and maintaining "watch" the entire time, heads up and just moving tightly with me as we circled and serpentine and did our about turns and so on. He is very good and starting to "know" what heel really means. 

Figure 8 was messy - but that's primarily because I normally do it with Jacks. This is one of those things where I realized that Bertie needs to get more practice if I'm going to show him in fall. He was trying to sniff the "stewards" as we rounded them. 

Stands - he did the cutest submissive puppy face, but held his stays and did not dribble.  

His front was straight, fast, and with a very clean and FOCUSED and very straight sit in front. His finishes - he sits a smidge behind heel position and I can't see if the sits are perfect straight, but that was the only quibble. 

His drop on recall - he ran like a herding dog in anticipation of the drop (head down and slightly crouched) - but he did a sliding drop when my hand went up. And again perfect front at the end. 

Broad jump - first time I asked him to jump 3 boards and about 30". He did this EASILY. 

High jump - I introduced dumbbells for the first time. Started out just asking for a front over one 8" board with the dumbbell in his mouth. And since he handled that back and forth, I tossed the dumbbell and asked for the ROH. He did it beautiful. Was very happy to see how quickly he caught on to what he's supposed to do. 

Before class - we did full length go-outs. Again.... perfect straight line all the way to the gate. 

And then stays - I separated the boys like the teacher asked me to. Jacks sat in the middle and Bertie was on the end with 3 dogs between them. Both dogs did their stays beautifully. Full length on both sit and down. 

Anyway - it was a good class for one dog and just really head-banging-wall day for the other.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Forgot to mention this... and thought it was very interesting. 

Before class tonight - I was there getting set up and so on. One of the teachers for the puppy classes stopped in while putting his room back together (they use the facility for shows or other events so a lot of the equipment gets stowed away in all the closets and the teachers and assistants have to scramble to find everything).... he was raving about one of his students with their 6 month old puppy who is in his star puppy class. While the puppy is taking the class for star puppy, they went ahead and showed the pup in rally and got their first 2 legs just like that. And he went on to say the pup is beyond real calm in the class. Which coming from a newfie person, that was saying a lot. 

Both me and the other golden lady there both started chuckling. Bertie was calm until he was about 5 months old. And most people do not refer to him as calm anymore. And the other golden lady has never had a calm dog in her life - and she's had all OTCH dogs. 

She kinda commented that if they are that calm when they are 6 months old, then they'd basically be molasses when they get past 2. 

I was vaguely wondering if that holds true. Since I'm holding off doing any showing with Bertie until the bouncing off the walls stuff calms down, I'm still a little wistful about being able to walk into a obedience ring with such a young dog.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Club last night was a mixed bag go- outs very nice all four 2 to gates 2 to wall . DOR his best exercise again as good as it gets I'm very very pleased with his DOR. Signal exercise ok but after doing a few treat toss's we then set out the 3 gloves two of which were rock filled and did the DR exercise and he did each glove position twice after my rearranging the rock filled ones NO MISTAKES NO ATTEMPTS TO OVER ACHIEVE this was the best we have done in a long time. It's finally starting to come together I know it's not solid yet but he has come a long way. S+D were done twice , both successful and the ROF and ROHJ both pretty good BUT failure reared it's ugly little head on the BJ with another first try refusal then 5-6 successful ones with a few different things we tried and all involving a treat being put 10-12 in front of jump and me moving to various places closer and closer to him with the last my sending him over standing next to him and after doing the jump and getting treat having him come to front . Training this morning at SCKC and I'll try it as it must be done only with a treat toss and arm motion with me in the proper place. He does have a mental block about this exercise but jumping certainly isn't the problem as he clears the jump by a bunch when he charges it and a treat is waiting out there for him. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Megora said:


> Forgot to mention this... and thought it was very interesting.
> 
> Before class tonight - I was there getting set up and so on. One of the teachers for the puppy classes stopped in while putting his room back together (they use the facility for shows or other events so a lot of the equipment gets stowed away in all the closets and the teachers and assistants have to scramble to find everything).... he was raving about one of his students with their 6 month old puppy who is in his star puppy class. While the puppy is taking the class for star puppy, they went ahead and showed the pup in rally and got their first 2 legs just like that. And he went on to say the pup is beyond real calm in the class. Which coming from a newfie person, that was saying a lot.
> 
> ...


What breed was the pup? Gracie will be 6 months old tomorrow and definitely having some crazy moments . . . still has lots of self control and composure to learn.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am definitely feeling like a slacker -- must ...train...my...dogs !!

Hiking and getting outside would be wonderful too - I was actually on bare Earth this morning  soggy but it wasn't white - hopefully tomorrow's storm will pass us by like last week's did and while I can't jump Towhee & Brady, if the ground is soft enough I cam probably do some heeling. Faelan of course can do everything


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> What breed was the pup? Gracie will be 6 months old tomorrow and definitely having some crazy moments . . . still has lots of self control and composure to learn.


 Golden pup. 

I think I know which one too and probably the thing that's scary impressive is his owner is a novice A person. She's a very nice and quiet lady and seems to be doing everything right with her girlie. I think that if she sticks with obedience - she's going to definitely very easily get her CD, just simply based on what I've seen of her dog. 

When Bertie was this pup's age, he was Mr. Social Pants and just flying into the facility with me and leaping around like a goof. 

This dog walks in on a regular collar and leash and wags her tail, but keeps walking along on a very loose lead and without so much of a hop even.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget is driving me crazy! ( it's getting to be a very short trip) we went to SCKC this morning and I first after a little warm up heeling tried to do the BJ . I put a treat in front and called Nuggets attention to it as we did last night at club and said over and he ran to the jump and refused AGAIN ! After more treat toss' s and standing in front and calling him over he finally did it 2-3 times. The rest of the open exercises were satisfactory nothing super accurate other than the DOR . S+D were good . We then went into the utility ring where 4 go- outs were done 3 being quite nice straight and with good sits looking right at me but one he went out all right but walked up and down the gates looking for his cheese treat but when sent over the jumps took them on first order.Then signals were done which the stand drop sit and recall all done nicely but a little brisker would be appreciated by this old man. Lastly the darn gloves which again a total failure first not taking the mark correctly and refusing to leave my side then finally after repeated take its and my taking a couple steps with him he got the glove and again turning to his right and following the fence back very wide and producing a very poor front. One of the ladies I train with who is an AKC judge for about 30 years showed me a way to get him to return to me without following the gate by laying a broadjump board on a angle on the return route and his first time being sent with it there he wouldn't go but a second attempt he did and his return was much better. There were some things I wanted to practice but I was a little too aggravated with him today and thought it was better to just stop as my patience was exhausted.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Welp.. no hunting class tonight because poor Bernie had an allergic reaction (to the new leave-in conditioner I think). Oliver and I also skipped morning training class so I could stay home with Bernie. He's all zonked out on meds. He peed himself last night and is just completely out of it. I didn't want him to have to be crated for the majority of the day, especially since the steroids are making him have potty issues. The antibiotic he's on is also making him have loose stools. The poor thing. 
















Oliver and I did attend handling class tonight. And it was a very educational class! We ran through the motions really quick in the beginning, going around the ring, then doing a simple diagonal pattern. Then we practiced doing lead hand changes and our instructor talked about L patterns, something we'll be practicing soon that requires us to switch hands. We also did a side by side or cross or shoot. I forget . There's so much packed into these classes! I think it was called a side by side, where the dogs are led straight up and down side by side so that the judge can get a better comparison of two dogs. Then we went over stacking. Our instructor went over the whole conformation of the dog. It was really interesting and she handed out a packet with diagrams and the way she explained things really helped me understand structure. For instance, someone had mentioned Oliver is a bit straight in the rear, so we put him in a stand and she was able to show me and explain to me what it meant. Pointing to different bones, etc. It was very interesting. I learned that Oliver is very touchy about having his rear legs moved so we are going to have to practice getting him used to that. His left leg tenses up and as soon as you move it he moves it right back. His right leg pretty much self stacks in the correct place. The instructor has some tips on different ways to move his leg, but for now the goal is just to get him used to the touching and moving, not necessarily the correct placement. She calls i the tipping game. 

The big thing with class today was that Oliver, for the first time, was exposed to a bitch in season. That made for an interesting class. He had no brain, and basically was a big fluffy pile of mush the whole class. He just followed her around the room with big puppy dog eyes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We had a brief training session this morning between first light and sunrise  Out in the driveway where it was in the 30s I think - felt positively balmy!!

Faelan got to do some heeling, signals and MSFE.

Towhee was next as she practically forced her way out the door for her chance to shine - a little waddly with that broken toe but we did some slow heeling and a few recalls.

Next up was Casey boy - we did some heeling, a few signals and a few recalls.

Brady finally managed to get his head out the door next for some slow heeling, MFSE and a few recalls and waits. It is his right front paw that we need to be careful of so we really did nothing intense.

It really felt good  This was after I got to give Faelan some dirty looks for eating the toe strap of my old road bike which has been converted into an exercise bike - I just ordered new straps (less than $7) since the Spinervals DVD I had in was asking for 1 legged cycling drills - LOL - difficult to do when you are not clipped in or strapped in on the right side; the footless pedal just doesn't seem to know what to do


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Coar - is that a hotspot?


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

i'm loving the warm weather! i really don't want it to go away. this morning oliver and i went for a nice nature walk, got some sniffing out so we could get some training in. 

when we got in we did the tipping exercises from handling classes. i just put him in a stand stay and tipped him back and forth working from front to back. then release and party. by the end he was already loosening up in his back legs so i think within a couple weeks he'll be letting me move his legs around freely. 

after breakfast i broke out the bumpers since we missed hunting class last night. oliver was napping on the couch and i hid one of the bumpers and woke him up with "Find it!" caught him completely off guard, he scurried around looking all over for it. he was SO excited when he found it. he's starting to develop really strong value for the bumpers. i was able to bring out two bumpers and he'd actually chase after each one. this is great because now i'll be able to use them as he's running back to me on recalls. we played about 5 or 6 find it's with a few regular retrieves. that's our longest session yet. i put away the bumpers and what does oliver do? goes and "finds it" and brings the bumper back out to me. what a good boy. they say when building desire you need to keep them wanting more. i think i cut it off at the right point! 

next step is to start playing the game outside - decrease difficulty because of increase in distractions. increase party-time and reward since we won't be in the boring living room anymore. of course oliver loves wrestle and play as his reward...preparing to get muddy!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Megora said:


> Coar - is that a hotspot?


Yeah I think so, he's never had anything like this before but it sounds like a hotspot from all the descriptions I've read. They're allergic reactions right? Once the spot was shaved and exposed to the air (and he was in the cone and stopped licking it) it started healing up very quickly. Right now our vet just said to be very careful to keep it clean and not to let it get infected. Of course he LOVES rolling, so we're scurrying around after him outside in the mudpit backyard ready to jump on him if he tries to roll. Its quite the site :


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We too did a little indoor training because I got 61/2 inches more of heavy wet snow and it isn't safe on the roads yet. This morning Nugget was confused on the first article ( leather) picking up the correct one coming with it about 5 feet going back to the pile getting another which was incorrect and bringing it to me but I only let him come halfway and told him to " find it" and he dropped it and got the correct one and then also got the wrong one bringing both back. We repeated the exercise again and the metal which this time was done correctly. MSFE - Signal exercise short heeling version with one halt and a slow done well. Recall from down position and a couple f+ f not perfect but not to bad. We also did a few treat toss's and the one glove which would be in the # 2 position and he did all retrieves pretty good without hesitation or refusals to leave my side but of course no distractions either and we are at home.



Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Nuggetsdad said:


> We too did a little indoor training because I got 61/2 inches more of heavy wet snow and it isn't safe on the roads yet.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color




 more snow?! nooooooooo!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

coaraujo said:


> Yeah I think so, he's never had anything like this before but it sounds like a hotspot from all the descriptions I've read. They're allergic reactions right? Once the spot was shaved and exposed to the air (and he was in the cone and stopped licking it) it started healing up very quickly. Right now our vet just said to be very careful to keep it clean and not to let it get infected. Of course he LOVES rolling, so we're scurrying around after him outside in the mudpit backyard ready to jump on him if he tries to roll. Its quite the site :


Poor guy - glad it's heeling up though! Looks like it might have been ouchy for him for a while....  

Hope you aren't in line to get some of this snow....  Whatever melted over the last few days came right back this morning. 5". And no dog class tonight. Ugh.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Purely training anxiety related:

I was just reading through some of the threads here on GRF and I'm getting nervous for our field training sessions to start up. As some of you may know I train mostly positive with my boys. Only R+ and -P. I don't use aversives, except for the occasional verbal "No," but even that I try to avoid. The reason I chose to train this way is because I really look up to Susan Garrett and her training methods and philosophies. Well obviously this isn't exactly popular in the field area . We have some pretty heavy weak spots and I know they draw comments about aversive training methods and they just cause a lot of anxiety for me. I have no problem with other training methods, I honestly don't think ecollars or prongs or corrections are bad, they're just not how I train my dogs. 

1. Leash walking. Both dogs are like two squirrels at the end of the leash, especially when we're out in the field. All the new scents (especially bird scent). They go nuts. When I went last year I heard someone say "gotta get a prong on those dogs" and I know I'll hear it again. It's just embarrassing. I've failed miserably at loose leash walking, its not the positive method, its not the dog, its my fault. *I* haven't taught it right. I know because both my dogs always come back into heel position, but then take off like a bullet the moment we start walking. so they know where to be but just havent been trained to stay there. Speaking of, maybe I'll head outside now and do some loose leash training with Oliver.

2. Bernie's Reactivity. It's usually automatically assumed to be aggression. Which I suppose it kind of is, but since it stems from fear it is different. He doesn't WANT to attack dogs (aggression), he just thinks his best defense is a good offense. When people see him they think a few strong corrections will fix him right up. You can't force Bernie to do anything. The minute force comes into the equation he shuts down, I don't know if its bad breeding or poor socialization or what. The only way handle this dog is with motivation. But obviously I'm going to walk out onto that field with this lunging growling monster and these people are going to look at this little positive training girl and think I'm crazy. They're all really nice, but I'm sure I look like I have no idea what I'm doing.

I just see people post things about positive trainers like "What titles do you have?" and its so discouraging. I'm just starting out so I know that I shouldn't expect to be out there getting titles left and right, I mean we haven't even competed yet so how can I expect any titles! But it just makes me think without an ecollar or prong it'll be impossible to accomplish anything in field. There's very few who have, I try to focus on them as inspiration. And remind myself that our issues in training aren't method related just me being a first-time dog owner.

End rant.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So I think (and someone can correct me if I'm wrong), that typically if someone is not using aversives to train loose leash walking, then they would not put a dog in a situation with high distractions that would cause them to want to pull strongly until they had mastered loose leash walking with out distractions, and then with lower distractions, and building up until the dog isn't going to pull with the major distractions. If that is the case, then the field would be pretty much the final step of training, because for a golden there isn't going to often be a bigger motivator to pull than going to the line for field work. From what I have read of Susan Garrett, I have always gotten the impression that she highly managed the dog's environment until she knew the dog could be successful in that environment.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

FYI - you can look at my siggy for the titles on my dogs  King was compulsion trained - Faelan has 1 leg towards his UD without compulsion.

It can be done and if I were to spend as much time training each dog using positive methods as I trained my King using compulsion/balanced, my scores would be just a high with my current dogs as they were with King - 
actually they'd probably be just as high if I still only trained one dog a day - almost every day LOL 



coaraujo said:


> Purely training anxiety related:
> 
> I was just reading through some of the threads here on GRF and I'm getting nervous for our field training sessions to start up. As some of you may know I train mostly positive with my boys. Only R+ and -P. I don't use aversives, except for the occasional verbal "No," but even that I try to avoid. The reason I chose to train this way is because I really look up to Susan Garrett and her training methods and philosophies. Well obviously this isn't exactly popular in the field area . We have some pretty heavy weak spots and I know they draw comments about aversive training methods and they just cause a lot of anxiety for me. I have no problem with other training methods, I honestly don't think ecollars or prongs or corrections are bad, they're just not how I train my dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> 1. Leash walking..... When I went last year I heard someone say "gotta get a prong on those dogs" and I know I'll hear it again. It's just embarrassing.


 What this comes down to is you have to have a thick skin. Everyone has something that they choose not to do in dog training. And it comes down to learning how to be firm and put your foot down. You say "NO" and that is end of story. 

With me it was FF for obedience. I will correct my dogs when they drop dumbbells or mouth. A little scruff grab or shake doesn't hurt them. But grabbing and pinching ears was something I found abhorrent and still do. My teacher with Jacks tried showing me when Jacks balked about taking the dumbbell in his mouth, and I told her absolutely NO. This teacher stopped talking when she actually saw his retrieves. 




> 2. Bernie's Reactivity. It's usually automatically assumed to be aggression. Which I suppose it kind of is, but since it stems from fear it is different.


 Fear aggression is aggression. And what it comes down to is it is your responsibility to keep a bubble around him and make sure people know that he's got issues with strange dogs or whatnot. 

There are a lot of dogs in obedience who do not have the nicest social manners with other dogs. It generally is just something that people manage. 



> I just see people post things about positive trainers like "What titles do you have?" and its so discouraging. I'm just starting out so I know that I shouldn't expect to be out there getting titles left and right, I mean we haven't even competed yet so how can I expect any titles! But it just makes me think without an ecollar or prong it'll be impossible to accomplish anything in field.


 Couple thoughts.... before training with somebody, I think it's important that they be titled well above what they are teaching. Everyone can yack about dog training because everyone has opinions and everyone is an armchair quarterback.... but when it comes to people teaching or offering advice w/regards to competition, you need to check what titles they have put on dogs. 

Even listening to people like me - I think it's important to keep in mind that the highest level title I've ever put on a dog is CD. I've trained both my boys through utility and even had one of my previous dogs ready to show in agility and I know how to train all the exercises and whatnot, but that doesn't count. I like to gab, but would always defer to people like Sharon, Richard (who needs to put somewhere in his signature that he's gotten at least one OTCH that I know of), Michelle, Jodie, etc... 

For that matter - it's the same in conformation. Learn from people who handle their own dogs and handle for other people. And do what you are with handling classes (sounds like you have a great teacher). . 

When people get really pushy with their theoretical ideas and blurring the lines as far as what they've actually DONE with their dogs, that's a problem and why you have people giving them that "hey what have actually done" reminders. Or what has your teacher or mentor done. 

Like somebody was bragging on a mentor recently and I looked that person's record up and saw they have not titled higher than CD with their dogs and the scores were low. 

W/regards to what you are doing - always remember that since you are APPLYING and getting into the classes with your dogs, you are well closer to titling that any of those people who talk up a storm about field and whatnot, but who do not apply themselves.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> Everyone has something that they choose not to do in dog training. And it comes down to learning how to be firm and put your foot down. You say "NO" and that is end of story.


Yep, like when your dog doesn't pick up a bumper and someone offers you a screw. Or tells you to turn your ecollar from a 2 to a 7. Or to hold your dog down and beat them with a heeling stick to teach them to go in their crate. (All true stories, and all reasons why I have not done more field training).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Uhhhh - do I want to know what the screw would be used for? 

My very first field training experience was with a pro at a seminar - he considered collar conditioning to set the collar high enough to make a youngster (maybe 6 months) scream and go squirrelly - because then of course he got to correct the poor girl and teach her what HEEL really meant!! .. I still remember his laugh when he declared 'yep, that's the setting you want'. I packed up and left; luckily that 'trainer' is now out of business last I heard.

How you learn about things you flat out will not do... the stories are many



Loisiana said:


> Yep, like when your dog doesn't pick up a bumper and someone offers you a screw. Or tells you to turn your ecollar from a 2 to a 7. Or to hold your dog down and beat them with a heeling stick to teach them to go in their crate. (All true stories, and all reasons why I have not done more field training).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

On the opposite end of the spectrum - I just watched a video of an amazing golden showing in Utility B at the Big E - what is not clear on the video is that beyond the restrooms next to the ring is a food court and the noise is incredible!

And yet the beautiful golden absolutely adored being in that ring with that handler that day -- actually most days. Dancing feet and helping the steward collect the gloves when that exercise was finished, the dog will be forever missed. This is what I love about obedience - the teamwork and love that flows


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> My very first field training experience was with a pro at a seminar - he considered collar conditioning to set the collar high enough to make a youngster (maybe 6 months) scream and go squirrelly - because then of course he got to correct the poor girl and teach her what HEEL really meant!! .. I still remember his laugh when he declared 'yep, that's the setting you want'.


When I was first was trying to get into field work, I found a three day camp made for people just starting out in the field. It was many states away, but I am so glad I went. That was where I first learned how to collar condition a dog. The trainer had me put the collar all the way on the lowest setting, and told me to very gradually bump it up until the dog showed any acknowledgement at all that he felt something. When Conner made a very slight twitch of one ear, she said "there you go, that's where your base level for him is." (Conner is the biggest baby ever, not one of those stoic goldens who never acknowledged pain - he'll yelp over anything - so if all he did was twitch an ear I know he was just feeling a sensation, not pain).


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> Yep, like when your dog doesn't pick up a bumper and someone offers you a screw. Or tells you to turn your ecollar from a 2 to a 7. Or to hold your dog down and beat them with a heeling stick to teach them to go in their crate. (All true stories, and all reasons why I have not done more field training).


 Oh god. These are the things I get nervous about. BUT like everyone has said I just have to stay firm and say No, have a thick skin, and really use this to fuel my motivation in training. I'm still finding my way in this whole dog training world - it can be a bit overwhelming sometimes . 

Just today I threw a mark for Oliver outside, he charged after it, grabbed it, and raced back to me. Then we partied together. The whole time he never let go of the bumper. He now Fetches on command and delivers to hand, holding until asked to release. (Granted under limited distractions.. but its a promising start!) We did it all without force fetch and all without an ecollar. Last fall we had nothing, at the field session we went to Oliver ran out to the bumper, sniffed it and then wandered off without it. I couldn't get him to pick it up even if I wiggled it around and tried to make it exciting. People looked at him and said he didn't have the drive of a field dog - he was too much of a "show" golden. We'll see how much a show boy he is when he's got his MH title : (LOL just kidding - WC test in the fall )


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yesterday was a bad day for getting out to any classes.... everyone cancelled. For some reason. >.<  

But it was a good day for training. I worked from home so basically every couple hours I got up away from my computer to stretch my legs and found time to practice heeling (without leash or treats) with Bertie who needs the heeling practice..... and in the evening I did separate training sessions with both boys. 

Jacks is a doll. I think part of me has been letting my guard down as far as practicing the utility exercises with him since I'm truly doubting he's going to show in Open.... so he's getting some bad habits in as I've been letting loose quite a bit. His moving stand is solid - right down to his return to heel position. LOL. He basically flies at me, throws himself behind me and lands in heel position. That's what he does VERY good. But practicing go-outs and articles, I think he's been spending too much time with his collie bro. He runs out barking. And of course, I'm thinking - I'd be embarrassed if he did that in class (forget about even dealing with it in the ring), but I was smiling last night. I guess it's because I know the barking is kind of an excitement thing. Jacks is not a barker and generally speaking he only barks like if we are pulling into the parking lot at class or the petstore and he is SO HAPPY.  He barks when he's happy.

And of course Bertie is a treasure. He was pacing while heeling - which I didn't like. But he watches me the entire time and seems to be "getting it" as far as finding heel position and staying in heel position, even while working off leash and when he knows I have no food on me. 

I did get some motivation heeling in there with "random treats" in hand so he never knew if I had food on me or not. That's when I got the more active heads up and trotting heeling. So that's what I probably will be working on this summer as I wean off treats. 

His go-outs are very strong - and I admittedly use them as a tool when practicing his fronts and DOR's. So handy instead of me taking the LONG WALK away. Fronts were slightly crooked and finishes were slightly behind. 

I also introduced moving stands - for reals. He already does a moving stand with conformation, but generally speaking there while I do stick my hand out and tell him wait, I'm also pulling up on the leash to remind him to free-stack. So different handling. He actually has a very good stop and I was smiling to see he had free-stacked as well even off leash. 

And signals too. This is one of those things that has been getting sloppy with Jacks, because he's an anticipator. He knows it down, sit, come - and when he's uber excited I swear he's just going up down up down and so-on, trying to be right. Which he did yesterday. Bertie - I'm staying in close to trying keep him from doing the scoot forward when he goes from the down to the sit, but he's just doing them very easily. 

One thing I've found with Bertie - and this may be a problem if he gets more distracted-y in a trial situation, but he doesn't know his verbal commands as well as the signal ones. I was practicing this at conformation class (we both get bored waiting our turn) and when I tell him down, I just get the "HUH" look from him. Where as the slightest hand motion and he's belly-smacking the floor immediately. 

And finished with stays - with me going in and out of the room while I work on out-of-sight with both boys. At class, Bertie still needs the sight picture of me standing straight across from him - because I don't want him second guessing when I show him that I'm going to call him front. But at home - he definitely is at that point where he will not break his stay with me standing there so I'm upping the challenge. 

And of course, Jacks never breaks his stays at home.... the little brat. 


**** Meant to say too.... there is a fun match tomorrow. I'm thinking about taking both guys, but just running Bertie through in novice and open. This is the location that's kinda far (45-50 minutes) so I admittedly don't take advantage of the monthly matches like I probably should.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I thought I had someone else's dog on my leash tonight, Nugget after messing up the last 3 training sessions was fantastic tonight doing the #1 glove twice without any extra order of take it or trying to over achieve doing it with speed and running back looking very happy with himself and giving it to me with a simple out order . Everything the turn in place front the whole exercise was done well other than the one front which at this point I could care less. We quit the DR with only the two retrieves and lots of praise on a high note. We then did four of the prettiest go outs he has ever done extremely fast dead run straight in the center of ring all the way and turning and sitting on order facing me straight. He did take the correct jumps each time on order and only the last go out had bait as more of a reward for the first three. In the open ring he did the BJ twice on first order which he has been refusing earlier in the week all three other training sessions YES . Heeling very nice fig8 one sit not quite straight DOR and other 2 straight recalls all nice but only one straight front. ROHJ- ROF both exercises done briskly and only two bad fronts out of the six .finishes that were done 3 I think looked nice. I don't know what got into him tonight but I'll take it . Tonight was the best training session in awhile and way better than normal as his speed was vastly improved and he really looked happy to be working . The s+d also were done well a great night!


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Brought Phoenix to a conformation class tonight. Of course we didn't do conformation stuff, but after the class we were allowed to use the building for about 15 minutes to do some training. 

Here's a video of Phoenix playing the drop on recall game I do with puppies.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> This is the location that's kinda far (45-50 minutes) so I admittedly don't take advantage of the monthly matches like I probably should.


:slap:

I drove 40 minutes each way tonight to be able to use a room no bigger than 15x25 for 15 minutes.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> :slap:
> 
> I drove 40 minutes each way tonight to be able to use a room no bigger than 15x25 for 15 minutes.


Do I get pity points if I say the way there is basically 45-50 minutes of my most non-favorite highway in rush hour traffic? And that's after rushing 30 minutes home from work to grab the dogs... #pathetic

They generally have 3 rings set up, including a rally ring.... I wanted to see if I remember the rally signs enough to wing it with Bertie in any of the upcoming shows. 

I should go....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No pity points here LOL I have a very bad commute each work day and usually over an hour each way to and from any training sessions. 

My Xterra was bought at the end of November 2012 and had over 38,000 miles already -- so nope, no pity points, sorry


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

very cute  He's looking good.



Loisiana said:


> Brought Phoenix to a conformation class tonight. Of course we didn't do conformation stuff, but after the class we were allowed to use the building for about 15 minutes to do some training.
> 
> Here's a video of Phoenix playing the drop on recall game I do with puppies.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> No pity points here LOL I have a very bad commute each work day and usually over an hour each way to and from any training sessions.
> 
> My Xterra was bought at the end of November 2012 and had over 38,000 miles already -- so nope, no pity points, sorry


Is that why you're already up at 5 am ?! EEEK. Speaking of Xterra. Can you fit two crates in the back without the back seats folded down?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The crates I use can fit 2 dogs at once - a bit cozily but they don't seem to mind when I do that. So, only 1 crate can be set up in the rear portion at a time. 

I probably freaked out a VP who just reamed my manager out for my not working unpaid overtime (apparently 45 hours a week is just not enough) by responding to an email of his at 4:25 this morning LOL 



coaraujo said:


> Is that why you're already up at 5 am ?! EEEK. Speaking of Xterra. Can you fit two crates in the back without the back seats folded down?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

coaraujo said:


> Is that why you're already up at 5 am ?! EEEK. Speaking of Xterra. Can you fit two crates in the back without the back seats folded down?


I used to have an Xterra, you can fit those Midwest SUV side by side crates in the back. 

Jodie, Phoenix looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon I really liked your emailing at 4:30 am to the high and mighty it should have gotten the message across what is wrong with these company's nowdays glad I'm retired.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm late here, but wanted to chime in on the positive field training. I do use an ecollar in the field with Remy, but I would never be rude to someone who doesn't. Some of the people in my club would laugh and make comments, but at the end of the day, you have to look at yourself in the mirror and feel good. They still laugh at me for not using the ecollar at high levels, but we have accomplished all of our goals in due time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

The obedience is now going wonderfully. You guys were right about having the right trainer. Maddie is just doing amazing. Before, she would make her displeasure with the training known in any number of rude ways: refusing to look at me, bitting her leash, whatever. I struggled with all kinds of corrections and treats and...nothing seemed to work. This class is very small and the instructor, very good. We don't do a lot of rote work, but do interesting things each week. Yesterday we did basic recalls, turning on a disk to engage the rear and then figure 8's. Before she would look around and not pay attention. Now it takes the least amount of fussing to get her total attention. 

She also actually returned the dumb bell to me. Woo-hoo.

On Tuesday in agility, I was imperfect. Thursday, we worked on sending, and Maddie was good, as was I. Today, we are working again with agility. Say tuned.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I was thinking of this on my ride in to work and thought 2 regular sized crates might fit if a platform of sorts was built over the wheel wells - it would give you probably close to 2 feet of additional width. There is plenty of height clearance, just not enough width.




Sunrise said:


> The crates I use can fit 2 dogs at once - a bit cozily but they don't seem to mind when I do that. So, only 1 crate can be set up in the rear portion at a time.
> 
> I probably freaked out a VP who just reamed my manager out for my not working unpaid overtime (apparently 45 hours a week is just not enough) by responding to an email of his at 4:25 this morning LOL


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Took Lexx training last night and this morning. He had some good moments and some not so good moments!! His dad came with us last night so he was somewhat distracted which is what I was hoping for. I need him to start working with distractions. He started out a little rough but ended up doing pretty well.

We seem to be struggling again with his heeling after doing so well. He's not focusing on me. The only time he does well is when I really encourage him. However that's not going to help in the obedience ring. I try to get him all pumped up and make sure he's looking at me before we start but then his head drops and he disengages. It's a little frustrating.....okay, a whole lot frustrating!!! The rest of his exercises were done well.

I finally sent in his entry to the obedience trial. I had him entered in Novice A but after talking to the lady who taught our last 2 classes, she suggested I put him in Pre Novice. Because it's both of our first times in the ring, she thought it might be less stressful for both of us. She said if Lexx does well in the first trial, I could always move him up to the Novice A group. I'm thinking if we don't get our heeling figured out, it won't matter what group we're in!! I guess it depends which Lexx decides to show up.

Agility is going really well. No complaints there. He's also doing well at his weave class. He's understanding the 2 x 2 concept quite easily.

The snow is finally melting so we're getting revved up for tracking and field work which will start in another month. 

I've also signed Lexx up for some carting clinics starting in April. If he seems to like it, we will attempt his DD title in the fall.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I decided to stay home. 

I sent a message over to a friend who normally is volunteering - and she wasn't out there and didn't know who was manning the ship. :uhoh: That was all the encouragement I needed to keep sitting here. 

The bad thing is people are already talking about another wave of snow coming out way next week.... so that might mess up my plans to go to Wednesday obedience class.... :doh:


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

An Xterra is sounding awfully appealing....but thats not a purchase I'll be making until the fall so I still have some time! I really like the idea of making platform so the two crates fit in there, get some storage underneath. I think I saw a pictured of something similar on here somewhere. It would just be so much easier driving into Nod Brook in an SUV versus my little Civic... HA. oh well. 

Now to training. I was lazy today. I couldn't sleep last night - I fell asleep right around when Sharon was emailing her boss . So I didn't do much training. I did make sure to get in some stacking with Oliver though. He needs the tipping exercises because he's so sensitive about his legs being touched. He's getting so so so much better though. I'm noticing that with this he's also grasping the understanding of not moving while stacking. Our trainer emphasized remembering to release your dog after playing the tipping game, so that the dog realizes that he is in a stay during the stack. Oliver is definitely getting this. Each time we stack he's less and less fidgety. He's even walking into his stack better (free-stack right?). Its all starting to come together more. Me and the BF are taking the dogs on vacation. Leaving Sunday until Wed. We're going to be missing Handling class, but my instructor is so nice she's letting me come to her drop-in class on Thurs to make it up for free. I love Tails. Its the bets training center with the best instructors . 

Speaking of. I got an email from one of their agility instructors today. Going to start up some privates with Oliver. CANNOT WAIT! Something that handling class has brought to light - Oliver is a bit unbalanced. He's weak in the rear - very well muscled in the front, but not so much in the rear. I think this is from having Lymes. He had all those limping issues and was really weak in the back. I think that really affected muscle development in his back legs. I'm hoping that doing privates we can address these issues and find some exercises to strengthen his rear. Maybe this will help us in both agility and conformation. Kill two birds with one stone? And go fetch one in hunting class


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just now finished a little morning practice and articles were done well other than one front was off but the finishes were good. Signal exercise was fine but again a short heeling pattern but the stand crop sit and recall all executed with first hand signal but slower than I want. Recall from a down position nice with straight front and we also did turns in place which he sat crooked on the one going to the left for what would be #3 glove. Two go outs were fine although only about half the length of a ring and finally treat toss's and then the single glove 3 xs all good but again done at home. Later this morning drop in training at SCKC.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This past week has kind of thrown me for a loop - I have started some heeling work with Towhee & Brady but need to keep a close eye on their gaiting and eyes for any signs of pain. No jumping. No dropping since that is done at speed etc. And I have realized how much my dogs love working - I mean I know it but seeing the looks on their faces as they are not the 'chosen' ones while I work Faelan breaks my heart to the point I have not been working Faelan so I don't need to see their disappointment.

But last night I started working on a head pop through a bent left arm and Casey beat everyone else into the training room  That totally made his day and he was dancing and prancing for hours !!

I am starting a new online course for heeling (Dogwood Online) that I think will work well with Denise Fenzi's Precision heeling - but of course Brady went onto the injured list immediately following my signing us up. Luckily it is an extended courses with an 'at your own pace' element so we can catch up - it is pretty cool really - you sign up and get a new set of assignments every 7 days until all the assignments have been given and even then there is either a 6 or 12 month access to the classroom. This is becoming more and more common and I love it - the online courses, very much like a great instructor, give you tons of exercises and assignments, and with the extended time lines we can refer to the instructional videos and our classmates over and over as needed.

Today I am heading to the shoreline for my raw food delivery and I will bring Faelan with me to work at the weigh station if I have the time. Then home to unpack the food and up in the opposite direction for agility Run Thrus's with Faelan.

Tomorrow I have Faelan and Brady entered in CDSP trials up at Tails U Win. Faelan will be going, I am unsure about Brady. My thinking right now is to bring him and work him some since I have paid his entries, but scratch him from actually showing since the recall is over a jump and it has not even been a week since that dew claw nail was torn apart - its not bleeding anymore but the nail portion has not started regrowing yet; the good news id that quick is so far receded (after all the pulp is almost gone/dried up) that the nail should not have to grow in that much to protect him.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a wonderful mini session  boxes containing 100s of pounds being dropped, a lot of good smells, cars ,trucks and semis coming through. Faelan and signals with him showing distraction but moments of brilliance


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Treat toss's are beginning to pay off big time. At training this morning in the utility ring I started with go outs which again Nugget did nicely not quite as fast as Thurs. but very acceptable and they were straight with him sitting on my order he also took the jumps but did take one out of four on the wrong jump being a little distracted by the going on of a Sheltie in the next ring. The signal exercise he sat on the stand part which had to be repeated and a verbal cue from me fixed this and the drop sit and recall were fine. We then did the treat toss twice and I set out the three gloves #2 being the first I sent him for and one and three having the rock filling and I'm very very happy to report that he left my side on the first order took the mark and retrieved the glove YIPPEE we then changed the rock filled ones to the 2-3 position and repeated with another success and finally the third glove with the rock filled gloves being moved to 1-2 positions and again SUCCESS. This was the first time in so long that Nugget was sent for each glove and was successful without over achieving or hesitating leaving my side or not taking the mark a milestone was met today and I'm extremely pleased today making 2 training sessions in a row that were very good. In the open ring success was had also Nugget took the BJ o the first order twice and this has been his bugaboo in open . YIPPEE AGAIN!! The rest of his work today other than some of his fronts was also pretty nice the ROF- ROHJ - DOR -S+D out of site and heeling and fig8 all executed well. The only little thing was the woman with the Sheltie threw her dumbell when I sent Nugget for his so he brought both of them to me this woman didn't appreciate this but tooo bad he is a retriever and I had already thrown mine so she just had to lump it.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

We did our first pay and play this morning. It was doubly challenging for Maddie as there was a huge blood donation truck with a generator running next to the field and on either side of us lots of baseball going on.

We did three runs. I did well. That was hugely important, I didn't get lost. Maddie did weirdly on the beginnings of two of the runs. She missed the first jump and went up the a-frame instead of taking the tunnel. She knows the tunnel well. Curious. It did seem like she went up the a-frame to look around and see where all the noise was coming from as she stood at the top, ignored me, and peered about.

With the first two run, after the screwing up the initial obstacles, she settled down and did everything perfectly: 12 weave poles, chute, dog walk, teeter and other jumps. Nice 2on, 2offs. What was also nice was that we got to go back and correct her mistakes.

On her third run, she was perfect, covering for me when I flubbed a front cross.

Even with the false starts, it gave me a lot of hope for eventually competing.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Its so beautiful out today! Took advantage of the nice weather and threw some marks for the boys. 

Oliver went first. My BF acted as thrower. Had him wiggle around the bumpers and use a duck call to get Oliver all amped up. I didn't bother worrying about steadiness. Right now all I care is that Oliver drives for the bumpers and WANTS to pick it up. Which he did for all FOUR bumpers. Turned on a dime and ran back to me too. I can't believe the transformation he's had. I stopped the session after 4 singles. I don't want to over do it. Still the whole "quite while you're ahead". The advice I've gotten from both my field instructor and others here and elsewhere has been to keep him wanting more. That'll be the goal for the next month or so. Just a few marks and retrieves each day. Building more and more desire. I've also managed to turn him from tug-less into a tugging machine thanks to Susan Garretts Puppy Peaks. I need to get a designated tug toy for him. It's helped with his recalls on retrieves tremendously. But right now sometimes he hesitates to tug if its a new object or material he's not used to. I need that designated sock or rope. 

Bernie was second. Bernie has a ton of drive, so he doesn't need much enticing and we made him sit steady before sending him. His recall is what needs work. He dilly dallys and takes his sweet ole time picking up the bumper and coming back. What I did that helped was completely ignored Bernie's retrieves where his returns were lazy. If I had to reel him in and do most of the work, it was immediately in a sit, and next retrieve. If he came trotting in on his own then he got an awesome game of tug with me. That's when we got a change in behavior. What I think I'll do next time too is, if he dilly dallys straight to the crate and he loses his turn to train. Oliver will get a turn. Then break out Bernie again and we'll see if his return is faster. I think that'll get him coming back much faster. We didnt have the right set up for that this time around.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It WAS a stunningly beautiful day yesterday - a lovely reminder of why I love New England  most of the time! 

Thanks for reminding me about Puppy Peaks - I am subscribed but had gotten side tracked - and Brady so needs to learn tugging with his human - he tugs great with other dogs but not with me ...



coaraujo said:


> Its so beautiful out today! Took advantage of the nice weather and threw some marks for the boys.
> 
> Oliver went first. My BF acted as thrower. Had him wiggle around the bumpers and use a duck call to get Oliver all amped up. I didn't bother worrying about steadiness. Right now all I care is that Oliver drives for the bumpers and WANTS to pick it up. Which he did for all FOUR bumpers. Turned on a dime and ran back to me too. I can't believe the transformation he's had. I stopped the session after 4 singles. I don't want to over do it. Still the whole "quite while you're ahead". The advice I've gotten from both my field instructor and others here and elsewhere has been to keep him wanting more. That'll be the goal for the next month or so. Just a few marks and retrieves each day. Building more and more desire. I've also managed to turn him from tug-less into a tugging machine thanks to Susan Garretts Puppy Peaks. I need to get a designated tug toy for him. It's helped with his recalls on retrieves tremendously. But right now sometimes he hesitates to tug if its a new object or material he's not used to. I need that designated sock or rope.
> 
> Bernie was second. Bernie has a ton of drive, so he doesn't need much enticing and we made him sit steady before sending him. His recall is what needs work. He dilly dallys and takes his sweet ole time picking up the bumper and coming back. What I did that helped was completely ignored Bernie's retrieves where his returns were lazy. If I had to reel him in and do most of the work, it was immediately in a sit, and next retrieve. If he came trotting in on his own then he got an awesome game of tug with me. That's when we got a change in behavior. What I think I'll do next time too is, if he dilly dallys straight to the crate and he loses his turn to train. Oliver will get a turn. Then break out Bernie again and we'll see if his return is faster. I think that'll get him coming back much faster. We didnt have the right set up for that this time around.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been doing so much frisbee stuff with Caira that I'm sure Remy was feeling left out. A month ago, Remy would have run into a fence before he would catch a frisbee. He just didn't have the coordination. I guess watching his sister helped, because he is catching frisbees mid air, leaping up, flipping, etc. Maybe I'll have the first champion frisbee golden!

But in all seriousness, we are taking a break from disc and visiting a dock today. It's been over a year since I have taken Remy dock diving and Caira has never gone. I'm looking forward to some fun.  Remy used to love the dock, so it will be a nice outing for him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Shameless Faelan Brag *

Today Faelan & I made our debut in CDSP Novice Obedience.

First trial: 199.5 for a 2nd place behind a perfect 200 (owner of Tails)
Second Trial: 199.5 for a 1st place and we lost the HIT runoff to one of the best teams in the Northeast - a slow sit. 

1st trial he had a very slight crooked finish.
2nd trial he had a bump on the Figure 8.

I am so proud of my Faelan. It was a very long day, he did not have his crate since I needed the room in back of the Xterra for PT equipment and he really did an awesome job. What a good boy he is


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Faelan....those are great scores!!!!





Sunrise said:


> Today Faelan & I made our debut in CDSP Novice Obedience.
> 
> First trial: 199.5 for a 2nd place behind a perfect 200 (owner of Tails)
> Second Trial: 199.5 for a 1st place and we lost the HIT runoff to one of the best teams in the Northeast - a slow sit.
> ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Yesterday was a day of goofing off for the most part , all Nugget and I did was the article exercise which he did well getting both correct and a few treat toss's followed up with the DR which he did twice leaving me on first order and retrieving the glove and with a little help getting the fronts straight. Tonight training at club which I'm looking forward to seeing if his good work of last Thur. And Sat will carry over.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No class today.... between sessions.

But.... I think I can actually (if I can make it down the icy driveway without cracking my head) train out in the street when I get home.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Im on vacation...so im supposed to "unplug" and not be on here, But my BF has an NCAA draft so im sneaking on for a bit . 

No serious training while on vacation even though I did bring bumpers in case I got ambitious. Instead ive been just doing recall work on the hiking trails. Having them learn that those white tailed deer cant be chased, no matter how appealing . And that mommy disappears if you wander too far away. That gets Oliver everytime. 

Originally we were supposed to have training with our field group when we get back, but im not going to run Bernie. Hes not doing well on the steroids hes on for his allergic reaction. Hes attacked Oliver twice, once over a carrot and once over an ice cube . Given that hes reactive around dogs already and now hes attacking Oliver I dont want him around any other dogs until these drugs are out of his system. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

coaraujo said:


> He's attacked Oliver twice, once over a carrot and once over an ice cube . Given that he's reactive around dogs already and now hes attacking Oliver, I don't want him around any other dogs until these drugs are out of his system.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ice cubes are quite the treasure!  Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at club was not too bad but not as good as the last two sessions. I sent Nugget for the #1 glove and I had to repeat the order which of course would be a NQ after this he was sent on #2-3 and then repeated all again without any mistakes on Nuggets part but the handler ( me) sent him for the wrong glove as I forgot which place was the correct spot which was #2 and I turned and sent him to the #1 position . Screwing up like this on an exercise that has given me so much of a problem was super stupid. His heeling was quite nice and all the open exercises were done well. His MSFE was especially nice with a very good lockup and a very good call to heel with the finish straight. DOR-go outs - ROHJ- S+D all done well as was fig8. Overall a pretty good session if you just consider Nuggets work --- handler not so much . He also did a pretty nice signal exercise without any mistakes and it was a little faster than the last time so improvements are coming along. The other problem the BJ was taken without any problem but the fronts on all three jumps were awful but he TOOK the jump.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I did a lot of little training sessions working on SLOW pace with Bertie without constantly feeding him. Is work in progress. 

Jacks hollered his head off each time. That dog has a set of lungs when he wants to. >.<


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We've had better days , after treat toss's I set out all three gloves and tried to send Nugget for one but he wouldn't go on the first order that would be NQ . After the first attempt he would leave each time of the six times he was sent (2 each per glove location ) but he didn't take the mark and correct line twice so one step forward today on the DR but about a dozen backwards. Good news in open he did the BJ 3 times bad news not one straight front. He hardly gave me a straight front on any exercise today but did all exercise and would have had a decent score albeit not what I want yet. His go outs today at full ring length 2 out 3 perfect but to get the " perfect ones" bait was put out on a stanchion the first one without bait was off to the left 4-5 feet from center but he did take the jumps on first order. MSFE lockup great call to heel he turned to watch other ring and didn't pay attention so it was poor , the exam was done by an AKC judge who is a friend of mine and was laughing at me cause she knows I get upset with scoreable mistakes and is always saying it's only points. Signal exercise not to shabby although I would like to see him drop a little quicker. Heeling and fig8 very nice as was the DOR and a couple straight ones. S+D solid. He is going over the BJ and still messing up the DR so a lot of work still to go. Just ordered a couple 10 ft. Ring gates and stantions for my yard and uprights to hold them up to help go outs.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm waffling.... >.< 

Today I found out about a fun match (with open spots!) tonight. But it's rally.

I also have conformation class tonight. Which I would skip except the next couple weeks I'm planning to do obedience on Wednesdays instead of conformation. And we have a conformation show coming up in 2 weeks.... 

Then I'm going back to thinking that rally match would be more fun than conformation.... and I could get Jacks out there to see if he remembers anything. Especially since I skipped that match on Friday.

And then (this is the most shallow whine of all) - when we took the rally classes, people were going ooooooh about Jacks being so effortless out there. Because it is basically all heeling. His strong point. So when we went out there we were like STARS. :nchuck:

But heeling is Bertie's weakest point.... :hide:

Then I'm thinking if I take Jacks out there and do Rally with him - he will blind everyone with his wonderfulness..... 

That they won't notice if Bertie's flying sideways and absolutely REFUSING to sit because show dogs do not sit because they stand and look purty...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love it  

Add in agility and I'd be welcoming you to my world LOL

I am currently attempting to gather enough people to practice ring prep & confidence work with my crew and my friends dogs ... varying places, people, exercises etc - kind of our own matches but with focus on having our dogs love the ring 



Megora said:


> I'm waffling.... >.<
> 
> Today I found out about a fun match (with open spots!) tonight. But it's rally.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon - Kate 
Where do you gals find the time and energy to participate in all the various dog sports that you do rally - conformation - agility - obedience and the rest . I'm pooped with just obedience training several times a week. You girls sure have a lot of stamina.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Richard - bless whoever invented coffee.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Theres a 2 day positive gun dog seminar in early May in Minnesota. Would I be absolutely crazy to sign me and Oliver up for it? I live in CT. Yeah I suppose thatd be crazy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

This weekend Phoenix trained obedience, field (first time in water, first time tasting real bird), and tracking. I've never been such a diverse trainer!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

coaraujo said:


> Theres a 2 day positive gun dog seminar in early May in Minnesota. Would I be absolutely crazy to sign me and Oliver up for it? I live in CT. Yeah I suppose thatd be crazy.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I say go for it as long as the transportation there and back is doable and the seminar is worthwhile.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> I say go for it as long as the transportation there and back is doable and the seminar is worthwhile.


Thats my concern. Will the seminar be worthwhile. Maybe I can set up a private with the trainer to make it more worth while since ill be traveling so far. Rrsearch time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

coaraujo said:


> Theres a 2 day positive gun dog seminar in early May in Minnesota. Would I be absolutely crazy to sign me and Oliver up for it? I live in CT. Yeah I suppose thatd be crazy.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's quite a hike.... is it somebody with a good reputation as far as results and communication? That'd make the difference for me....? If I liked driving long distances (I quibbled before about driving an hour....)

I went to conformation class instead of the rally match. Means I absolutely will go to obedience class tomorrow vs the conf drop in that I've been doing. 

I gave my guys extra hugs and kisses for being such easy keepers. The instructor and his wife are under a lot of stress and anxiety at this time because one of their bulldogs 2 weeks ago ate a towel and had to go in for surgery. Cost them $1500. This at a time when they also spent $900 for tests on a dog who had to be put to sleep. Fast forward to today, the dog is just finally feeling better and recovering from her surgery.... and she ate another towel. So as of the end of class, it appeared she was going back into surgery ASAP. I can't even imagine what stress they must be under! 

The ironic thing is the instructor mentioned that there is a golden person who has all kinds of surgical trips because of her dogs eating towels and underwear and leashes.... when she said the name, I just NODDED. Turns out it was Danny's breeder - and I know for a fact the woman encourages people to freeze wet wash cloths and give to the puppies during teething. Tsk. 

I trained both guys when I got home. Heeling and drops with Jacks. Heeling, go-outs, fronts, and drops with Bertie. 

I'll take both guys with tomorrow. Hopefully my back and shoulders hold up better during the 3 hours of class between the two classes.... than they did today with the up/down/up/down action with conformation. I'm in so much pain right now. >.< The instructor commented that Bertie and I looked like soldiers the one time around with me setting Bertie up and then standing next to him with my back as stiff and still as I could keep it (because it just hurt so much). Funny teacher. _Funny_. >_<

We have a fun match coming up in a couple weeks (I already signed up for it and AM GOING). I'm holding an extra spot in open. That all will come down to Jacks getting his mojo back as far as jumps.... or I may just run Bertie in open as well as novice.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Reflections on my Vision of perfect teamwork*

Okay, this is a reflective post since I am still not really training the dogs (Brady is much better but I do not want to push it while Towhee seems fine as long as she knows I am watching – but every once in awhile that right rear foot is held up and she is doing the 3 legged hop).

As I posted upthread, Faelan was entered in a double CDSP trial this past weekend and the pictures are available – of course I ordered a few since they are only $5 each  Faelan and I had a long day and he scored 199.5 in each trial – for AKC I would probably have scored him around 197 but still very nice! Sometimes pictures are able to tell a more complete story than video since they literally capture a moment in time, separated from all other movement and context.

Looking at the pictures of Faelan, perhaps 30 all told, there is not one picture of my Faelan looking anything other than happy & relaxed. For this I am really, really proud !! 

The team we were in the run-off with for HIT are a wonderful golden girl and her handler who I know fairly well – they are smooth as silk and lovely to watch – but reviewing the pictures shows her (the dog) not relaxed – not stressed but rather serious and very focused. Faelan looks happy, joyful and focused – which is the primary line in my vision of perfection, so I am on my way with my training vision 

Now if I can work on having my dogs continue to look that joyful while also looking smooth as silk  It would probably help a lot if my handling was smooth as silk :uhoh:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharon - I'm hoping to sneak a video camera in at the next show and see if I can capture a couple local people running with their dogs. I've definitely seen smooth as silk and twice as happy.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just finished a short training session at home - treat toss's - then the glove which he did do and went on the first " get it " but this was done at home. We also did a short signal exercise which was pretty good . Turns in place in front of mirrored closet door for some reason done very well . A couple f+f and two short go outs which because they were baited were done well , Nugget will do most anything for a treat. The snow in my yard is 85% melted now I have a lake out there but I have managed to poop scoop 5 buckets of poop so far but still quite a bit left. Now if only it will stop raining - snowing and DRY UP.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Okay, this is a reflective post since I am still not really training the dogs (Brady is much better but I do not want to push it while Towhee seems fine as long as she knows I am watching – but every once in awhile that right rear foot is held up and she is doing the 3 legged hop).
> 
> As I posted upthread, Faelan was entered in a double CDSP trial this past weekend and the pictures are available – of course I ordered a few since they are only $5 each  Faelan and I had a long day and he scored 199.5 in each trial – for AKC I would probably have scored him around 197 but still very nice! Sometimes pictures are able to tell a more complete story than video since they literally capture a moment in time, separated from all other movement and context.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I want in my training. I love what you described here. Need to save this somewhere to look back at when I need to be reminded why im doing this. Are you going to be sharing your pictures of Faelan? Id love to have the opportunity to train with you sometime Sharon


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

If I get permission  once I have the photos.

I am trying to set up some group trainings - want PMs when I do?



coaraujo said:


> This is exactly what I want in my training. I love what you described here. Need to save this somewhere to look back at when I need to be reminded why im doing this. Are you going to be sharing your pictures of Faelan? Id love to have the opportunity to train with you sometime Sharon


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> If I get permission  once I have the photos.
> 
> I am trying to set up some group trainings - want PMs when I do?


Yes please


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*Wednesday Obedience Class*

Absolutely happy I went to class today.  Forgot how much hands on it is - and actually had some problem solving time with Bertie. And discussed keeping Bertie in the game during the Open/Utility class, especially when Jacks is flaking out.  

*Heeling* - most of the time I had the leash behind my back because somebody was heeling beautifully (Mr. Flashy Pants!) - but he was forged ahead of me. Leash behind my back and he was perfect. Lots of work on pace changes (esp slows).

*Stays* - I had my first observation of a stud-brain in class. Dude. :uhoh: There was a leonberger who had bred recently and he's still flying higher than a kite about other dogs and smells on the floor and just everything has him squalling and chattering his teeth. Bertie and the other dogs were looking over at that dog like _what the heck's wrong with_ _you_?

*Figure-8* - We got a decent f8!!!!! Adele watched him do the figure 8 and pin-pointed his issue is the inside circle because he wants to sniff the person. Outside circle he is wrapping very nice and driving around. So she had me do an oval around both posts with 3 halts while going around each person. And when we went back to a normal 8 pattern, I swear to goodness he actually was focusing on that circle! 

*Fronts* - Some anticipation and broken waits on these, but fronts were straight. 

*Dumbbells* - Bertie was the only one in the class who was doing a full and enthusiastic retrieve.  Some pouncing. 

*Go-outs* - Technically we were supposed to do treat-toss sits, but they broke his brain. He kept flopping into a down instead of a sit. Decided instead of wasting time breaking his brain, I just set him up to go-out to a stanchion and sit on command. 

*Jacks....* thought it was storming out. We have rain and heavy winds here, so after heeling, moving stands, figure 8s... I started to lose him. He worked on high jumps (set low for motivation) and broad jumps (only 1/2 length + I collar popped him to go over)..... and after that, he heard a roar of wind outside and checked out for the night.

That was about the time I asked Adele if she minded me doing stuff with Bertie next week - especially if Jacks flaked out again (and I assume we have some months before I can work on getting him ready for pre-open and considering it done). 

The agility instructor joined us at the end of the class and I asked her about her golden and Adele was talking with us about somebody else who just recently got a Sunfire puppy. And when Adele asked about Sunfire - the lady said they are mostly conformation and don't have too many dogs in obedience and field.... <- LOL. Both the agility instructor and me had our heads go pop.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would LOVE to see the photos too! I am a photoholic :curtain:

That sounds like perfection to me! A picture is certainly worth a thousand words, sometimes even captures more than video. So major kudos!

Our class was cancelled this week, so I was able to get an extra field rental. I took both girls to practice. Mira ran the courses that were setup and I made up some little sequences for Lindy. We are not supposed to move anything. We also did some intro rear cross work. We are using a target and gates to teach the behavior. Then you fade the target, work rear crosses and turning together (no side change), then add sequences, then fade the gates...

Here is the video of Lindy, crummy camera placement (missing a jump), but I am on time limit with my field rental so setup quick!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunfire dogs mostly conformation?? Grins I will certainly need to let Barb know LOL

A few pictures from the CDSP show this past weekend of my happy Faelan. Figure 8s from each trial and one from the HIT run off.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures! It would be hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

The pictures are lovely  clearly a fun time for all

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Sunfire dogs mostly conformation?? Grins I will certainly need to let Barb know LOL.


 This was somebody who has been in obedience comp with goldens since before I was born! But she's had Wynwood and Topbrass goldens. Maybe they view Sunfire as conformation.....? :


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been keeping up with this thread as much as I usually do, but just saw the mention of Sunfire so had to pop in! The only kennel to produce more AKC OTCH's than Sunfire is Tanbark. And Topbrass has produced way more AKC CH than Sunfire ever has. People are funny!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hence the head popping.  Coming from a non-golden person (like Adele) that'd be fine. But the lady with the puppy is very much a golden person. And has been competing in field and obedience since the 70's.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

maybe a Darwin puppy??????


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Sorry I haven't been keeping up with this thread as much as I usually do, but just saw the mention of Sunfire so had to pop in! The only kennel to produce more AKC OTCH's than Sunfire is Tanbark. And Topbrass has produced way more AKC CH than Sunfire ever has. People are funny!


Not to say that Sunfire doesn't produce some nice looking dogs . . . I know, I'm not totally unbiased about this. Gracie a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> maybe a Darwin puppy??????


I won't post who it was, but these were the parents -

Pedigree: Sunfire's Hustler UD RA MH12 MX MXJ XF CCA WCX VCX

Pedigree: Sunfire's Glittering Stream

 <- Meaning I'd definitely say that's a obedience loaded pedigree.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Uncle Ben's puppies!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

yep, she likes the Sunfire look  and is beginning to LOVE the Sunfire work ethic and love of play! 

I need to also say that Sunfire dogs have a distinctive look and are usually lovely, lovely dogs - not that I'm at all biased LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I believe her granddaughter has a pup from the same litter as TheZ's, which does have quite a bit of conformation behind it, but even more performance

Pedigree: Sunfire's Amazing Grace (hope you don't mind me putting Gracie's k9data link)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hahaha - yep, she has developed a liking for Sunfire  Kate - the pictures she posted on the Sunfire wall of both pups hard at work with attention were adorable - if you train in that facility I am sooooo very jealous


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Oliver's I believe what you'd call a tweener I think? Where you mix field lines with show lines? Please correct me if I'm wrong . Anywhooo. to the point. The one Sunfire dog in his pedigree was *FC AFC* Sunfire's XX Buckshot OS. Obviously coming from the field side of his pedigree. Even as a regular joe shmoe pet owner whenever I here of Sunfire I think of performance dogs. First thing that comes to mind is a dog with a bird in its mouth to be completely honest when I think of Sunfire.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> if you train in that facility I am sooooo very jealous


If NDT or AADT (I've seen her at both locations) - probably?  I think she's also been around all the other facilities in our area though including down in Toledo....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We're related  Or our Faelan & Oliver are Pedigree: Windrush Amber Sunrise's Zachane CDX GN RA AXP OJP JH CCA CGC

ETA: Too bad I kind of lost interest in further Hunt Test titles - he has the talent and drive but an owner who has other priorities....


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> yep, she likes the Sunfire look  and is beginning to LOVE the Sunfire work ethic and love of play!
> 
> I need to also say that Sunfire dogs have a distinctive look and are usually lovely, lovely dogs - not that I'm at all biased LOL


I want one, one day  For now I'll pretend I kind of have one since like 5 generations into Oliver's pedigree there's a speck of Sunfire. He's got a flake of gold in him


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> We're related  Or our Faelan & Oliver are Pedigree: Windrush Amber Sunrise's Zachane CDX GN RA AXP OJP JH CCA CGC


DOH . And I love how Faelan's picture on K9data is exactly what I said I picture when I think of a sunfire dog....

ETA: He clearly enjoys all the other areas of competition you do with him, I don't think he's too disappointed - at least from looking at the pictures you posted


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I believe her granddaughter has a pup from the same litter as TheZ's, which does have quite a bit of conformation behind it, but even more performance
> 
> Pedigree: Sunfire's Amazing Grace (hope you don't mind me putting Gracie's k9data link)


I'm glad you did. Darwin, a Yogi son is Gracie's grandfather. I don't want to brag on her too much but with Apollo, Push, Yogi and may other wonderful performance, field and show dogs behind her I think she has some great genes. She seems very intelligent, agile and eager and of course has the Golden love for people. So I hope we can do her justice with her training. She's in good manners 2 right now and seems to be coming along pretty well even though she's the youngest in the class by at least a couple of months. Can't wait to get into some actual obedience and agility. She's tried the A frame, tunnel and pause table with no hesitation at all and I'm trying to introduce some obedience things in our training at home.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*does happy dance* I swung by the store to check out camcorders. This because I'd like to take a camera with to dog shows and video stuff (Not just my dogs, but videoing other people's dogs in conformation and obedience to learn from) - but I feel nervous having something as obvious as my SLR. There's rules about having a professional type camera at some dog shows, I've no idea if they extend to having a camcorder.... 

Anyway - found one for $100 less than I was prepared to pay. And it's a discreet pocket size. 

^ It's the little things in life.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Drop in training went reasonably well tonight. The BJ WAS DONE ON THE FIRST ORDER 3x and he gave me 1 good straight front and 2 of the three finishes . DOR was again beautiful and the other 2 recalls brisk and the fronts not to shabby finishes were all good. ROF done well but fronts not there without my helping. Tonight heeling and fig8 very good but the MSFE was terrible with 3-4 extra steps . The second one was better. Go outs were 50-50 some very nice the others not so much but he did take the bar and HJ on the first order. DR was done twice on each starting on position one but he didn't go on the first "take it order" but success on the second . One glove he didn't take the correct line and went to the wrong glove which was rock filled so he then did go and retrieve the correct glove the rest he did right. Still a long way to go on the DR.Signal exercise was done nicely. Not a perfect training session but not the worst either. S+D rock solid I'm feeling more confident about the trial on Sun. with the BJ being taken as it was so hope it goes well I know he can do it and also run a good score but he is a dog and like his handler can mess things up.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I just got back from one of the best training sessions Lexx and I have had in a long time!! I asked him who he was and what he did with MY Lexxington!!

Everything he did, he did well. We did some Novice, Open and Utility. I have no complaints at all tonight. No tail chasing and no barking!!

We missed our agility class last night because of a Kim Collins agility seminar being held at the arena. He heads back to weave class this coming Sunday.

While at the building tonight, I showed Lexx the tracking flags and harness and he was clearly excited. I had to explain to him that we won't start tracking for another month yet. Also another month before he starts field training and a few weeks until the carting clinic.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Today I went to drop-in handling class to make up the class i missed on Tuesday. Drop-in class is for handlers and dogs who actually know what they're doing, where as handling class is for beginners. Woahhhhh were me and Ollz in over our head! It was a bit intimidating :curtain:. It was a really great experience though. There were about 12 dogs there. It was good for Oliver to get used to being in different positions in the ring - being followed and following. Our regular handling class is small and Oliver is the largest/fastest dog so we always go first. Whereas today we were surrounded by similar sized dogs so we actually had dogs around us. Oliver thought he needed to play catch up at first, and then he was all concerned that someone was chasing him... :. He's very concerned about what's going on behind him. Always trying to look over his back. My trainer said that I just need to keep his attention forward and treat him. That with repetition and experience his confidence will build, its just beginner jitters and uneasiness. She said all the little issues I'm experiencing now are things that tend to just disappear with time. Nothing major to worry about. She's very happy with how much he's improved with having her handle him. He used to be very uneasy having the judge go over him. His stacking has improved a lot too. We're getting there! We have to work on impulse control and leave it though. There were a few small dogs in the drop in class and it took all of my strength to hold Oliver back. I think he thought they toys. He wanted to get to them so bad. By the end of class he was much better - just sniffing in their direction instead of pulling. But boy oh boy we need to get out to shows! He needs exposure! Tonight was a great test of my patterns and our graceful-ness. I think we're getting much better (at least when Oliver isn't pulling). Funny part from tonight. One exercise that we did was trot around the ring while everyone else claps and whistles and cheers - sound distractions for the dogs. Omg Oliver loved it. He pranced his little puffy butt off out there. He's so vain its not even funny. I felt a bit out of place. All the dogs were doberman's and boxers and more serious types. Then there's Oliver with his tongues hanging out, laying down rolling over asking for a belly rub . But it was a great learning experience.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night it was all about Brady  Videotaping and submitting for a heeling class he is in. 

I am trying to decide if I will be going to an agility trial on Sunday with Faelan. At a show a few weeks ago, parvo struck (Expo grounds in W Springfield MA) and apparently is hitting hard. My dogs are vaccinated, however, Towhee is late going into season and I do not want to risk her being exposed and then heading to Barb's where there is a newborn litter -- it just seems risky to me. Different show grounds and much much cleaner but still a lot of dogs in an enclosed space...

One person at my agility class was also insistent that 2 dogs have already died from kennel cough but I just don't know about that. I keep thinking she must be getting kennel cough confused with the parvo.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon I sure wouldn't go to the agility meet , to me why take a chance I know your guys are FAR to important to you and besides there is always another trial even though yours are vaccinated why chance going where those puppies are.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I also think I'd pass on the trials. It's just not worth the risk. Will Towhee be bred again or does she always go to Barb's when she's in season?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharon.... I wouldn't go. Not with Towhee going to visit Barb soon. Not with an older dog in your home. 

Kennel cough is a given as far as dogs picking up bugs at dog shows that have conformation attached. I'm not sure what it is, but I've never had dogs bring kennel cough or other UR viruses home from obedience classes or obedience trials, but just one conformation show this year - Bertie got a very weak bug (randomly coughing) and after he cleared up, Jacks had a random cough for the next 6 weeks or so. <- His cleared about a week and half ago, just in time for me to take Bertie to another big show. >.< But that's kennel cough and relatively mild. I wouldn't risk bringing parvo home.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee always goes to Barb's when in season - Casey and Faelan might fight otherwise .. and now possibly Brady as well. Not even mentioning my not being sure I can keep her safe!

We are considering a repeat of the Titan x Towhee breeding in the future which is why she is still intact 

Faelan will be staying away form the trial - I think I just wanted some confirmation that the risk is really as bad as I thought and I wasn't being a weenie.



TheZ's said:


> I also think I'd pass on the trials. It's just not worth the risk. Will Towhee be bred again or does she always go to Barb's when she's in season?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Had a very productive training session with both dogs....  

Articles with both dogs to work their brains.... Jacks was very awesome and finding the right articles... Bertie has apparently taken a step back.... he found the right articles, but didn't seem "Sure" of it and seemed to be kinda "tasting" the article and looking at me to see if he was right? I may be praising him too much when he "finds" the right article. 

And then *drumroll* I pulled out my broad jumps - which actually need a little repair work after sitting in my garage over winter. I have all the support boards that have fallen off and need to just drill and screw... as opposed to the very low tech glue job I did when I put them together. : 

Put Jacks in my room with a baby gate across the door and had him watch Bertie do his broad jumps. Bertie jumped 24" across. He did do some cheating watching for me to fling my hand sideways so will have to get more "sneaky" with the random treat tosses. 

Then with Jacks I took it down to one board and had major league (kind of pathetic) praise parties for the one board jump. Then as he did 2-3 of those without freaking out (yes, he freaked out the first jump I asked to do - even with a single broad jump board!), I added a board and so on until I had 3 boards and 24" for him to jump. I don't feel comfortable extending it to 48" on the tile floor here at home... was glad to see him jump.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just did articles which he got correctly but his first send was a little slow which earned him a tap on his butt to wake him up. We then did a short recall from the down position and got the front straight with a little help from me. Signal exercise was done albeit a short heeling part that was ok but I wish I could get him to go down as fast as he does on the DOR . MSFE too was done in front of mirrored doors and lockup was quite nice. I'll be taking Nugget to SCKC for our final practice before the trial in Wisc.tomorrow in two hours for more jump practice and concentrating mostly on the open exercises.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We are as ready as we will ever be,Nugget did ALL open exercises very well with only a couple of fronts being off and one finish wasn't straight sure hoping he works this well tomorrow at the trial. Today he would have scored in the high 190s. In the utility ring his go outs were pretty nice and none were baited but I did walk to him and gave him a reward for them twice. He took the bar and high jump on first order doing each twice. MSFE very nice lock up but on the call your dog to heel part I threw a treat to get him to move more quickly on this part and didn't worry about his finish . I don't ever want to be scored for a slow return to handler. Signal exercise done well other than his forge on the right turn ( nothing he hasn't done before) but it's better than a lag and a judge might not see it everytime. Overall I thought I was working with someone else's dog as he was so good and focused today but the best part of training today other than doing the BJ was doing the DR which he did on the first glove need to be told twice ( take it) but the next 5 sends he left my side got the CORRECT glove didn't try to over achieve and did return to me with about half the fronts nice and giving me the glove on the (give) command without clamping down on it. I still have the two gloves that aren't the one he is being sent for full of rocks but today he didn't even look at anything other than what I was pointing too. It was a fantastic session that I definetly see a lot of forward steps , I would give a 5 step forward and none backward rating YES!


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan and Brady just had their 1st local park sessions for 2014  First we worked some at the pharmacy on the sidewalk.

*Faelan:* Signals, change of pace, straight recalls, fronts & finishes and a moving stand for exam.

*Brady:* Heeling, 1 step starts with head up, about turns, moving stand with me halting and a few fast recalls.

*At the park
*Perhaps a day most southerners could not appreciate but it is in the 40s, partly cloudy and sprinkling on & off. But the snow is almost gone and the ground is still frozen enough underneath that it is not yet mud season 

It was crowded at the park as we are emerging from our wintry cocoons and enjoying being able to run & play - there were frisbee games going on, all the basketball and tennis courts were going full blast, the skate board park had a lot of people, both playgrounds were active and people just out strolling around with and without kids & dogs.

*Faelan* Signals, Go Outs and some heeling on the fields where frisbee tosses were going on and then some sort of whizzing thingee which Faelan was quite distracted by so we worked a LOT on signals.

*Brady: *We worked some precision & attentive heeling games and then moved to the sidewalk bordering the fencing of the basketball courts which had 2 sets of adult men teams playing with the bouncing balls, whopping & hollering and assorted other fun going on - he did very well!! Then we did some go-outs to the fence corner with his prize being potato pancakes.

I was reminded that no matter how many mistakes we may feel our dogs make, John Q Public is generally amazed at how awesome our dogs are - one man (not entirely kidding) tried talking me into selling my Brady to him for a couple thousand dollars LOL Yep, Brady came home with me!!

And I was incredibly flattered that someone else after we chatted for awhile said he remembered me from a grocery store last year training my dogs - that I never seem to lose patience, laugh with my dogs and he loved how my dogs & I reacted together and how I handled my dogs ... that to me was an amazing compliment


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck Richard 



Nuggetsdad said:


> We are as ready as we will ever be,Nugget did ALL open exercises very well with only a couple of fronts being off and one finish wasn't straight sure hoping he works this well tomorrow at the trial. Today he would have scored in the high 190s. In the utility ring his go outs were pretty nice and none were baited but I did walk to him and gave him a reward for them twice. He took the bar and high jump on first order doing each twice. MSFE very nice lock up but on the call your dog to heel part I threw a treat to get him to move more quickly on this part and didn't worry about his finish . I don't ever want to be scored for a slow return to handler. Signal exercise done well other than his forge on the right turn ( nothing he hasn't done before) but it's better than a lag and a judge might not see it everytime. Overall I thought I was working with someone else's dog as he was so good and focused today but the best part of training today other than doing the BJ was doing the DR which he did on the first glove need to be told twice ( take it) but the next 5 sends he left my side got the CORRECT glove didn't try to over achieve and did return to me with about half the fronts nice and giving me the glove on the (give) command without clamping down on it. I still have the two gloves that aren't the one he is being sent for full of rocks but today he didn't even look at anything other than what I was pointing too. It was a fantastic session that I definetly see a lot of forward steps , I would give a 5 step forward and none backward rating YES!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Last night Phoenix played tracking. Tomorrow I leave my house at 6:30 am for field work, hang out in Houston for the afternoon, do tracking in the evening, and then get home close to 10 pm. So today we're doing NOTHING! (It's almost 1 and I'm still in my pajamas).


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Im a bit bitter today. Drove 2.5 hrs each way to attend run thrus at the facility we will be trialing at in a couple weeks. VERY happy with how my dog worked, but upset with some of the other owners. 

Aggressive dogs lunging at mine outside the ring, their owners couldn't control them. Dogs running out of the rings on recalls or heel free, etc. And their people were setting them up for failure, they didn't help their dogs at ALL. They just went with the train wreck and embarrassed themselves. Plus pissed me off, my dog doesnt deserve to be snarled at for minding his own business. 

My hope is that these people are not showing in a couple weeks...but I fear they will or why else would they be fumbling through novice at this facility? 

My dog is working really well, but I will pull him from stays if these dogs are in our group. And that's not fair to us that have done the work.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry you've had such a bad experience today. And know there are many who stand with you at pulling your dogs rather than risk their safety and well being. Its a shame but we need to look out for our dogs first & foremost.



IndyBindy said:


> Im a bit bitter today. Drove 2.5 hrs each way to attend run thrus at the facility we will be trialing at in a couple weeks. VERY happy with how my dog worked, but upset with some of the other owners.
> 
> Aggressive dogs lunging at mine outside the ring, their owners couldn't control them. Dogs running out of the rings on recalls or heel free, etc. And their people were setting them up for failure, they didn't help their dogs at ALL. They just went with the train wreck and embarrassed themselves. Plus pissed me off, my dog doesnt deserve to be snarled at for minding his own business.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just spent a very fun 20 minutes with 6 weaves, 4 dogs & one treat & train in my driveway  Brady is just (finally) learning his weaves, Faelan & Towhee could use more independence and Casey deserves the fun & extra treats


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Worked broad jumps and articles again today....  

Jacks seemed more confident today - I built the jump up a lot faster. *fingers crossed that if I do this every day that he will get his confidence back*

Bertie - I did RTC (ATC?) - first with leathers, but when I started doing metals - I kept it strictly at 1 at the end. Just a couple reps and quit. 

Jacks is very solid on the articles - but I noticed there was a tiny bit of confusion when he sniffed some of the other articles I put out there and he picked up one of them a couple tries. I'm going to guess not cleaning the articles or airing them out is the reason. I just washed all the articles and set them out to dry. 

I really wish I knew what happened to my #0 articles. They are totally gone. I'm worried I left them at a training location. 


ETA - 11PM - To sum it up, happily got through this week training both guys every day and really working on certain things that are important for them. With Jacks, it's rebuilding those jumps. He had a very good chiro visit this week during which I found out he is 88 pounds (oh dear lord) but his hips, knees, back, shoulders - these are all sound and he's Mr. Flexible. This reassured me at a time when I had been seriously wondering if it's that time to stop asking him to jump. I've been rebuilding the broad jump and starting to see more confidence from him. No more collar tugs to get him over. He's also doing heeling, drops, moving stands and signals, articles, and go-outs. Probably need to touch on gloves again or as the case may be rebuild that communication as far as directed retrieves using toys. And somehow need to get the directed jumping part going again. 

Bertie - I'm introducing some open and utility stuff, but primarily getting his novice exercises built. So we did some heeling this evening with some pace changes. We did fronts. We did finishes. We did stays. 

We also did gaiting at a different point (separate from obedience), and I'm wondering if it'd make a huge difference buying him a collar which stays high and tight around his neck. Gaiting him with a slip lead vs his usual training collar and lead for conformation was a piece of cake and he moved out very nicely. That's here at home though. I'm debating bringing the slip lead with tomorrow and testing it before we go out into the ring. This is my first AKC sanctioned fun match.... and I have zero idea of what to expect. From the event, much less my dog.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

IndyBindy said:


> Im a bit bitter today. Drove 2.5 hrs each way to attend run thrus at the facility we will be trialing at in a couple weeks. VERY happy with how my dog worked, but upset with some of the other owners.
> 
> Aggressive dogs lunging at mine outside the ring, their owners couldn't control them. Dogs running out of the rings on recalls or heel free, etc. And their people were setting them up for failure, they didn't help their dogs at ALL. They just went with the train wreck and embarrassed themselves. Plus pissed me off, my dog doesnt deserve to be snarled at for minding his own business.
> 
> ...



You have every right to be upset , where were the instructors to tell those people to keep their dogs under control or else leave! My club or the other facility I train a t all the time wouldn't tolerate this even from new people they would only be told once. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

*Hush*

Have had Hush for a week now. Potty training... eh... that needs some work, but it's getting better. I haven't decided yet if I want to concentrate on conformation or if I can dabble with that along with obedience., so she's getting some table work for stacking along with some basic commands. Kennel/Sit/Down/Circles. She's been so much fun so far!





Charlie started Sr puppy... and it's only been one class so far. I just REALLY hope that things move along. I was told by the instructors to take another puppy class before any competition obedience class, so I am taking their advice. Regardless, it's great exposure for him and this instructor knows I am interested in competing. Hoping to get some good instruction.
His attention on me with a lot more dogs around than he's been used to was great. Starting to forge while heeling. Fronts are getting better, been doing the treat toss through the legs. Stays are wonderful. 
Looking forward to Tuesday's class.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hush is so cute! She's a pretty smart little thing, too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice work from cute little Hush.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Loved the video of cute little Hush. I feel puppy fever coming on...what a smart girl 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wonderful video of Hush! She is really cute and very smart! Have fun!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a great video of your Hush


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am just in from a spur of the moment training session to take advantage of bad neighbor man and his weekly routine of going into the woods with his ATV, cutting down & stealing trees and then using a log splitter and chain saw to prepare his weekly wood - the way the yards are laid out my dogs can be distracted by his throwing stuff etc even over my 6 foot privacy fence. 

So I took advantage of the distractions and set up my video camera (not only records my working the dogs but helps to keep both his mouth & behavior in check, not to mention he keeps his clothes on and tends not to do the 'intimidation 101' stare that he seems to think looks tough or something) and started my sessions.

*Faelan: *Signals (very nice), Go Outs (very nice), Directed Jumping (nice) and a few fronts & finishes - his fronts were a little off.

*Brady:* I do not know what was up with the boy LOL it was certainly an off day where he wanted to sniff the ground - maybe because he hasn't really seen much of it lately? We worked heeling, recalls, finishes (really bad), Go Outs and finished with very short heeling,

*Towhee:* Ms Towhee was a little rusty heeling precision wise but boy her energy & enthusiasm were a beautiful thing  We also did some recalls, go-outs and directed jumping since the ground is soft. I might do broad jumps later in the day.

*Casey:* we did some heeling, signals, go-outs without jumping and recalls, He is such a happy dog - love love love him.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

At the Greater Racine KC.this morning Nugget earned his CDX title with a score of 196 out of the Open B class and I'm ecstatic!


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go! Congrats!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Huge congrats Richard<: 

And he's not even close to being 3 yet....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Kate Nugget won't be 2 till the end of next month and thank you all for the congratulations I'm pleased but he almost messed up on the drop going down so fast the judge said it was close to anticipation


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Big congratulations to team Nugget!

eta: That's what I was thinking . . . he's not even 2 yet. Nice to see what can be done with a good dog and good training.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot   

Steak for Rich & Nugget tonight!!

Congratulations



Nuggetsdad said:


> At the Greater Racine KC.this morning Nugget earned his CDX title with a score of 196 out of the Open B class and I'm ecstatic!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget earned something he likes better than a green ribbon- he got 2 Mc Donald's and fries and instead of going to club tomorrow and training I'm going to let him stay home and ill go by myself for the awards committee meeting which I'm a member of and let him relax he earned a day extra off.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nuggetsdad said:


> > Kate Nugget won't be 2 till the end of next month....
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color




I knew he was very young but holy crud! 

Of course I just told Bertie that he has a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulations Richard and Nugget!!! That's so exciting! You two make a spectacular team . Definitely a dog and trainer combo I look up to!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm not sure where my Oliver went today, but he was replaced by this dog that walks beautifully on leash outside on his flat collar. And that was without treats, just taking him out for a quick pee. When I had treats I had this healing machine. We weren't even training - I just wanted him to poop before it got dark outside! I'm hoping this is a sign of good things to come - that we are finally making some progress on his leash pulling. I think we may be ready to jump up to the next distraction level bracket.

This weekend my BF and I took the boys up to visit my Grandma. She has a large pond on a few acres of land. It was beautiful warm sunny weather and the boys wanted nothing more than to swim so I figured no better time than to throw their first (real) water marks. 

No surprises that Bernie retrieved like a champ. He drives so hard after the bumpers. Sprints down the bank, leans back putting all his weight on his back legs so he can propel himself forward and leap as far into the water as possible, and swim out to the bumper. Its pretty fun to watch. He came straight back on the whistle too, so very happy there. Because his recall is his weak spot. He did shake and drop the bumper though. Then picked it back up and delivered it. I believe that's bad?

Very pleased with Oliver's water mark. We've only ever thrown toys and sticks before today and Oliver would only go after the object if Bernie was going after it, otherwise he might swim out to it to check it out, but then he'd leave it there and swim away. He just kind of liked to swim around in circles in the water. But today, my BF chucked that bumper I released Oliver, he drove out after it, grabbed it, and swam right back on the whistle. He didn't have quite the drive Bernie had, but boy oh boy am I pleased with his transformation. I was half expecting we'd have to send Bernie out there to go get the bumper Oliver would be leaving behind. I'm so proud of him. Now that the weather is warming up we are going to have so much fun playing retrieving games and building his desire even more. 

I've been watching some of Lindsay Ridgeway's early retrieving videos of his dog Laddie when he was a puppy and building Laddie's retrieve drive and also videos of Susan Garrett's retrieve training with her BC puppy Swagger and its given me a lot of ideas for things to do with Oliver. 

I also bought some exercise balance pods and cushions that should be coming in the mail soon. I'm hoping to do some work with Oliver on those to strengthen his rear. I know Janice Gunn had talked about having a dog sit on an exercise cushion to strengthen their rear muscles. Obedience Training Video Tip - How to Physically Strengthen your Dog for Group Stays | TNT Kennels


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

That's a great video, thanks for sharing! I never thought about the importance of conditioning for group stays.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Nuggetsdad said:


> At the Greater Racine KC.this morning Nugget earned his CDX title with a score of 196 out of the Open B class and I'm ecstatic!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color





Congratulations!!!! That's a huge accomplishment considering Nugget's age.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Hooray, Nugget! What a good boy. And so young!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we were back to our timed indoor sessions (cold outside).

*Faelan:* we worked some heeling and then pivots using a platform (3 minutes) followed by scent articles. He did well 

*Towhee:* We worked 3 minutes pf head up starts and some pivot work for 3 minutes followed by scent articles using 12 metal canning rings - she remembers 

*Brady:* We worked some slow heeling, some box pivot work and building drive for heel position for 3 minutes, followed by complete scent discrimination - awesome 

*Casey:* We worked some heeling & recalls . he was perfect !


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We didn't do too much this morning just articles which he just seems to get better at going briskly to the pile and this morning a very quick search on each article returned with the correct one each time and with a little help from me managed to give two straight fronts something he sure didn't do in open at the trial yesterday. After SD we did a clean signal exercise and some turns in place and of course the never ending battle of straight fronts . I'm still going to leave him home tonight and I will just do the meeting and then who knows maybe just go home and watch a little tv.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

More broad jumps for Jacks yesterday - he had a slight setback as he stepped on a board and it made a loud clatter. Was acting like he couldn't POSSIBLY go near those demon boards ever again. >.< 

Dropped it down to 2 boards and had him jumping over back and forth until I ran out of bread-shreds for him. 

Silly boy. 

Bertie did a down right perfect broad jump without any tossed treats and pivoting in front. <- I think that helped make up for my pulling my hair out about Jacks "boards are EVIL".  

I also worked on heeling and trying to build our "slow". As mentioned before, he doesn't know how to go "slow". I found at least last night that going 1-2-3-SIT helped. Part of his problem is I trained him the same way as Jacks. So that would be 1-2-3-NORMAL. With Jacks you could literally see him matching me step for step in excitement while anticipating that NORMAL. With Bertie he does 1-2-LEAPING AHEAD BECAUSE NORMAL!!!!! And if he's wrong once or twice, then the sillier he gets with jumping ahead or jumping in place. 

With the sits thrown in there, I actually came close to seeing him match me step for step. He was still ready to jump into NORMAL (ie lightspeed) at the slightest sign from me, so it will take more daily practice. It will come though.  

Go-outs - I was kinda excited yesterday when I did a random "go out to the other side of the room in a straight line and don't stop until you run out of walking space". Meaning just a wall, not a gate with a stanchion target.

The first one, I cued him up by running with him and rewarding him at the go-out spot. The next time I asked for a "go-out" he went running right back to the same spot.... he did an automatic sit, but I took it. 

Articles - same thing as the other day. Just 2 perfects with Jacks. Bertie did more RTC (more or less) - primarily leathers. With metals, we did 2 retrieves and I stopped after I built up to 3 metals and saw him sniff the two dummies before zeroing in on the scented article. 

This week - 

I may go somewhere tonight. Not sure. With probably just Bertie. 
Tuesday and Wednesday regular classes. 

The rest of the week - I want training both dogs in their problem areas (heeling for Bertie, jumps for Jacks) and see if it helps.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Kate isn't it amazing how our dogs get a mental block to a certain exercise such as the broad jump . Nugget has certainly done this and it's taken months for him to forget whatever it was that had him spooked. Now it seems our only shakey exercise is the Directed Retrieve which has been and still is a problem but is improving and it seems so simple to me because I've never experienced this problem before but I know lots and lots of PATIENCE will eventually get the job done and you will too but they sure know how to push it with us and I got to say I'm glad I'm a stubborn man and I will outlast my dogs when I want something as my first utility dog Sam found out . Sam was the most stubborn hard headed golden that ever walked on four legs but even he FINALLY went over the bar jump and picked up the metal article.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*What are your goals?*

well, crap.

One of my online classes just asked for long & short term goals for the class - I am resistant to goals. Always have been and most likely that will not be changing anytime soon.

My 'goals' with my dogs tend to be ever changing and always evolving with one constant theme - I want my dogs and myself to move forward and enjoy ourselves. This does not mean to me that I need perfect heeling - it means the heeling dance is better today than it was a month ago - but things change there as well - today it might be floating in unison for the figure 8, tomorrow it might be beautiful halts. I love it when I get perfect heeling but honestly that is more of a by-product than a goal if that makes sense.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharon - the one class I take (Monday classes) has that question on the enrollment sheet. 

Always think it's a dumb thing to have to answer 3-4 times a year for a continuing practice class....  

Long term goals for us = Major league obedience titles 
Short term goals for us = To get both dogs ready for show


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Is that for debby's class? When I put Flip in puppy class there, I put my goal was a utility first, ha ha. Still working on that one!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

haha - yes. I can set goals for myself but am very, very resistant to setting goals that involve a caring, thinking other being - just doesn't seem right to me 

So I guess I'll wander goalless ....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a goal for Nugget and myself and that is to just do as good a job as the two of us are capable of in whatever class we are in , we don't have to win or even get any of the ribbons as long as we both put out honest effort and meet our potential we will get our share of good runs and the occasional ribbon or two even in the B class's as the saying goes " even a blind squirrel will finds a nut once in a while" 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Goals. Now that could be a new topic in itself. I think a lot about goals: Is it a good idea to have goals dependent on a creature that would just as happily be digging up voles? But, obviously, I'm not training only because I like training, else why would I go to the expense of showing? And, then there are those dog folks that are fond of saying "It's not a race. No need to set some arbitrary goal." Sort of true, but then, it IS a race, whether I like it not. Dog years go by fast. Before you know it, those jumps in open and utility are more of a challenge. You start noticing a little more trouble seeing a glove. A few years ago, I talked to someone in Utility trying to get that last leg on her dog. The dog's eyesight was getting worse and he kept failing the signals. I don't think he ever got that last leg.

I set semi-goals every New Years and I write them down. At the end of the year, I look at them. Sometimes, I've exceeded them. Sometimes they remind me of that saying about the triumph of hope over all realistic evidence. Sometimes I've simply veered off in a different direction. 

However, I think goals are what drag me away from the millions of other diversions and out into the yard with a happy dog and a bag of treats nearly every day.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

IndyBindy said:


> Im a bit bitter today. Drove 2.5 hrs each way to attend run thrus at the facility we will be trialing at in a couple weeks. VERY happy with how my dog worked, but upset with some of the other owners.
> 
> Aggressive dogs lunging at mine outside the ring, their owners couldn't control them. Dogs running out of the rings on recalls or heel free, etc. And their people were setting them up for failure, they didn't help their dogs at ALL. They just went with the train wreck and embarrassed themselves. Plus pissed me off, my dog doesnt deserve to be snarled at for minding his own business.
> 
> ...


Where did you go for run thru's and who was in charge... That surprises me for around here...


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Surprises me too....I usually have excellent experiences in the cities. Anyway, I was at Total Recall, and will be trialing there in two weeks. 

Facility was great. Club members good just unorganized. But there were definitely some people there that needed a talking to about their dog's behavior. I've not been that uncomfortable in a long time.... and so hoping they think twice about showing their dogs in the near future. 



Titan1 said:


> Where did you go for run thru's and who was in charge... That surprises me for around here...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have to share something that I think is both sad and sweet at the same time. >.< 

When I eat my supper, both dogs are usually right there and watching and waiting. And I generally leave a bit in my bowl for them to share. 

I don't like any sign of resource guarding from either dog and have corrected them once or twice for giving each other the "hunched stare" and basically do not allow them to eat out of the bowl at the same time because I think that a little too much for two guys to handle. And that's all it really took. I make sure both guys get equal portions though Jacks usually gets to lick the bowl clean. 

I'll hold the bowl for one dog.... the other dog stands there and very noticeably stares off away from the other dog. I switch, and the same thing happens with the other dog - staring off the other way. 

I'm going to guess it has to do with me correcting them for giving each other the shark eyes.... of course they probably just thought they were being corrected for looking when the other's eating. >.< They are so cute. And pathetic.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Almost afraid to say this, but I saw a flash of Jacks tonight with the broad jumps.... This was him running up to the jump and gathering himself before jumping over. Had a HUGE party when I saw that.  

Bertie too had some really nice trotting in place - something I don't really AIM for, but this was while I quickly practiced off leash heeling and was working on getting him to hold himself back for slows.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I can't not set goals. Its just my personality type. I set far-reaching goals and probably unattainable goals. But I like it that way. I think it pushes me outside my comfort zone and keeps me attaining and accomplishing things I wouldn't have otherwise. Like for instance. Oliver is going to be a CH in front of his name someday. Maybe it'll be OTCH or MACH or FTCH or who knows. I barely understand what the titles even mean at this point . We probably won't even ever get there  but because I set that goal we're going to have some crazy adventures in his lifetime and some incredible accomplishments along the way. That's probably a bit different than setting goals for a class, so maybe i'm a bit off topic. 

Today I went for a run with Oliver. Well I ran and he walked/trotted because I'm slow and out of shape. He was super well behaved on his flat collar . I dont know what has gotten into him but I'll take it! 

Then tonight I did some heeling, working on attention. Then a few retrieves. I think he's really starting to love the retrieve work because after we were done I sat down with my computer to do some school work and I look up and there's Oliver staring up at me with a bumper in his mouth like "Mom lets play please?". Progress Progress Progress.

I took some videos with my phone (pretty poor angle - first videos ever !) not sure if the links will work because they're on facebook. I tried making them public. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201963274378638&l=5886892402635816234

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201963296099181&l=6194061826014227035


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm so glad I left Nugget home last night as our committee meeting started at 4:15 and didn't end till after 7:00 so The class I'm usually training in was half over and Nugget would have been crated all that time. We did work articles this morning which he did both correctly and with straight turns in place leaving briskly and giving nice fronts? we also did two baited short go outs and a short heeling part of the signal exercise also done well. His attention and great attitude this morning were extremely nice as I know he is getting what I want and he is trying to please. Later this morning we are going to drop in training and work on the DR especially and of course do all open exercises. I've recieved my new gates and would like to get my yard set- up but it's SNOWING AGAIN this morning will this lousy weather ever end?


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Today Faelan & I made our debut in CDSP Novice Obedience.
> 
> First trial: 199.5 for a 2nd place behind a perfect 200 (owner of Tails)
> Second Trial: 199.5 for a 1st place and we lost the HIT runoff to one of the best teams in the Northeast - a slow sit.
> ...


Wow, congratulations!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> At the Greater Racine KC.this morning Nugget earned his CDX title with a score of 196 out of the Open B class and I'm ecstatic!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color




Big congratulations to you and Nugget!!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

After missing 4 weeks straight of classes, ( 2 closed for snow, 1 we were on a mini vacation, and 1 I got stuck with a Monday night shift), we were back last night! Got there a little early and utility was running late so we were able to watch the utility guys working signals. First time I've seen it, very cool to watch! Sometimes I wish we could work on that stuff at class, but this trainer doesn't do a whole lot ahead of where you actually are. So we won't do out of sight stays or drops on recall at class until she actually has the CD. Signals, go outs, ect won't be done until she has the CDX. 

Our instructor asked if I was ready to take the plunge with Finley, so I confessed about our novice run. There's a show coming up in June that she thought we might be interested in. I told her I'm not sure, gota really work that off leash heeling. Anyhow after the group heeling, she said, Nothing like going to a show to point out what you really need to work on, and commented that Finley's heeling is doing much better. (Although she does not encourage using a show in that respect or entering before you are ready.)

Recalls, the fronts are just not consistently straight. No problem with the stays, quarter and half turns to the right and left. Backing was good, I think it's one of her favorite little games to play. Watching, doing better all the time .

All the jumps were done well, although the trainer said she's starting to cut the turn on the broad jump a little. She suggested I go back to putting the toy out, not all the time, but here and there with unexpected mid-jump release to "Get your ball!" On the bar I was told to signal first and then say over. Yesterday, and for all I know maybe all the time, I was verbally giving the command and signaling at the same time. The trainer wants Finley to see the command and then hear it. Dumbbell retrieves on flat and over the high jump very good. But, 2 times on the retrieve over the high jump, after I take the dumbell back from her, she jumped up rather than sit and finish. My fault because sometimes when she does really well, I give a big Yay and encourage a big woop in the air! And I had been doing that a lot at home on the high jump. Ill have to back off on that a bit and not encourage it until the full exercise is finished.

Plans for today: Finley needs a new ball (or 2). So field trip with some side walk attention heeling work before the next round of rain and snow hit.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd ask your instructor if she would reconsider letting you work on other skills. It makes training more interesting, and makes it easier to hold off showing before you are ready if you have more you can be training on. It also means you don't have to wait years between each level to show because you have all new skills the dog has to learn. I start teaching little pieces of utility to my puppies as soon as they come home. By the time we go for our CD, my dogs know all of utility. It probably isn't ring ready to show, but they at least have a idea of all the exercises so they can do some utility run throughs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Maureen - it looks like you are training some Open stuff already with the jumps... 

I kinda think that teaching all the other stuff to your dog early on helps keep it interesting for them. Utility stuff takes a very long time to build and perfect..... articles, directed jumping, and signals especially. 

I vaguely know that my old instructor did not want to teach things like the moving stand or drop on recall too early because she felt that the dogs would get confused about what they were doing with the novice stand (where you don't want the dogs to be thinking of moving) and regular novice recall (don't want anticipation issues slowing the recall).

I use different commands with the moving stand and DOR probably because I still have that hang-up inherited from my old teacher. But even there, most people don't get too fussy about teaching everything at the same time and using the same commands.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Maureen I not saying your instructor is wrong but I would certainly start some of the other things you will have to do in the advanced class's GO-OUTS - ARTICLES - GLOVES - SIGNALS all these skills are going to have to be learned and the fact is novice is sooo BORING . Dogs get tired of the constant heeling and it's true it is a fundamental skill but diversifying with other things will be a whole lot more fun for you both. I wouldn't enter any trial till you are really solid in all the novice skills but I would suggest that you go to several correction matchs. It's always a crap shoot at a trial if the dog is going to do it because we get nervous and they sense this and even seasoned dogs blow with exceptional trainer -handlers . Take your time enjoy the journey and don't take it too seriously just have fun with your buddy.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with the others about training other obedience levels as well. Lexx hasn't trialled yet but he knows all of the exercises in Open and Utility and for the most part, performs them well. If we just focused on Novice, I would totally lose him. He bores very easily and working on the other exercises seems to keep him somewhat focused. I think he would rather retrieve dumbbells and do go outs over heeling and figure 8s any day!!!

We haven't taken any Open or Utility classes either. I've basically trained him using different YouTube videos.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My boy Is doing it to me again, yesterday at the trial he didn't give me one straight front at training this morning almost all of the exercise's that require a front his were straight including the BJ which he done twice very nicely . I'm thinking his problem refusing this jump was caused from my setting him back about 14 ft.for the take off which I've shortened to 10 ft.and this seems to be his magic spot as there wasn't any hesitation or refusals all week. The HJ ROF FIG8 all done pretty well along with his usual solid S+D . Signal exercise the heeling wasn't as crisp as I like and a couple small mistakes were made but the major part drop sit recall and f+ f all done well. We only did 2 go outs because of time constraints one was beautiful and the other was ok but he went wide on the way out but came back to the center of the ring and sat on order and each time did take the correct jump. The DR other than the very first " take it" which he didn't leave my side and had to be told twice to do all the rest were done well with at least twice for each and the #2 glove four times. He did not try to over achieve not even once ( thanks to the other rock filled gloves) and he did give me several straight fronts and released the glove to me on my order of (give) not once did he not go for the correct glove so this exercise after all this time and messing around is really starting to come together . It isnt rock solid as the rock filled gloves are still being employed and will be for awhile yet but he has come a very long way from even a few weeks ago and his taking the line and looking where I'm pointing is ever so much better which I attribute to the treat toss's and telling him to mark it. A guy could get used to these good training days pretty easy as they are a heck of a lot more fun than those problem days when nothing goes right??


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I actually had thought about asking the the instructor about it. From what I can see we are doing everything for open except the drop on recall and out of sight stays at class. She just saves that for after you have the CD, it very well maybe for the reason you mentioned Kate. The only signals we do at this point in class are for the jumps, finishes, and down. I agree Novice can get boring and adding the jumps and dumbbell retrieves made it a lot more fun for Finley . I'll have to check out some YouTube videos too.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Oliver had a really nice handling class tonight. Hes starting to free stack. More and more he walks right into the perfect position. Hes also starting to understand stand and freeze part of game. So now i can have him stand stay from his trot while I keep moving and go around him checking him over. I can also inch him forward too which has been helpful. My instructor said you can teach them to adjust individual paws. Now that would be awesome! Overall hes really starting to get this stuff, now he needs exposure to new noises and environments and situations. We ran through all patterns today, even learned an L with a lead change. 

Next class my instructor said shes going to go over the point system and how getting a CH works and what it all means. It made me wonder if Oliver and I will ever get any points. I have a feeling a CCA might be the farthest we'll ever actually be able to go, but we'll give it a shot and see what my breeder thinks. 

Bernie had hunting class tonight with the BF who called me very excitedly on the phone afterward. Apparently Bernie was the star of the show in class tonight. My BF was very proud. No reactivity outbursts and Bernie excelled at all the handling drills, even the new ones.  wish I could have been there to see. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very glad I did last minute training tonight per planned schedule....  

Jacks did 3 broad jumps easily and eagerly. This is with a target out there, but right now all I care about is getting him jumping with confidence over a 24" length. Which sounds "bad" but considering he was freaking out about jumping a single board! Jumping 3 boards is awesome sauce.  

We have class tomorrow, so I'll have to really make sure I'm not pushing him harder than I have here at home. So keep the jumps reasonable and well within his confident range. 

And... *bounces up and down* Both dogs did a full set of articles. Meaning only 4 retrieves between the two. I was just testing Bertie with the leathers, and when I saw him sniff around and zero in on the correct articles - I TOOK IT.  

He's not as eager taking the metals in his mouth as he is the leathers - but that likely has to do with me really working the leathers while building the exercise. As he connects running back to the "start point" with the metal article in his mouth gets a reward, he will get there fairly quickly. Right now, just running in and stuffing the article in his mouth and encouraging him to run back and sit like the leather article. 

And Jacks is just solid with the articles. Period. I need to remember to bring to class tomorrow so he practices somewhere away from home. This usually makes him "hurry" too much and he has made mistakes in the past in grabbing just anything. Will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am kind of in a lull this week as classes are cancelled and a lot of folks I know are heading out to Harrisburg, PA for the NAC/NOC. Good luck everyone


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Now that Nugget has his CDX and my self imposed pressure is off I'm going to keep entering more trials and enjoy the shows more. I have 3 more coming up in April for the Open B class only because he isn't quite ready for utility yet but he is getting close maybe late summer or probably fall. Yesterday at my Tues. Drop in facility my instructor who I e-mailed on Sun.letting her know Nugget got his third leg had a sign on the table congratulating us a present for Nugget with a bunch of treats and a very nice card, as people came in all of them who I have known for along time all congratulated me it was very nice getting all the thumbs up .i might add ALL of these people but two have had OTCH dogs and are very competitive but also happy for others success's.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

This morning I did some retrieve drills with Oliver. I tried to recreate what my BF had described to me last night. It sounds like instead of the usual overs and backs they set the dog up behind the bumper and then called the dog so the dog had to pick up the bumper on the way coming in. Starting out, it was easy. Just a straight line. Then putting the bumper on either side and adding in the hand signals. Oliver was a champ . What I was the most happy about though was that I could send Oliver back and get him to sit on the whistle. We haven't had much progress with whistle sits at this point, but I think it actually is clicking in his head now! He's also not used to being sent without an object in sight, so me sending him back without a bumper and then blowing the whistle and having him sit kind of blew my mind (pun ). Very impressed. Handling is kind of on the back burner right now because I just want his desire to build up, but it seems some latent learning has been happening.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Coar - I meant to say yesterday, but it sounds like you have one of those fabulous handling teachers. Keep it up and see.... probably the nice thing about goldens is that if you never put a point on your dog, it isn't always your fault or the dog's fault. A lot of that stuff is out of your control as somebody getting started and the important thing is to learn and have fun while you are at it.  

Have to ask - and this is because it has me laughing when they do the L pattern at class, but how does that go in your class? 

It seems every week we practice the L pattern there is always 1-2 people who just make the turns and go back up without switching their dogs. And they have that caught in the headlights look when caught. <- I think a lot of us just go on neutral when running the dogs.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Megora said:


> Coar - I meant to say yesterday, but it sounds like you have one of those fabulous handling teachers. Keep it up and see.... probably the nice thing about goldens is that if you never put a point on your dog, it isn't always your fault or the dog's fault. A lot of that stuff is out of your control as somebody getting started and the important thing is to learn and have fun while you are at it.
> 
> Have to ask - and this is because it has me laughing when they do the L pattern at class, but how does that go in your class?
> 
> It seems every week we practice the L pattern there is always 1-2 people who just make the turns and go back up without switching their dogs. And they have that caught in the headlights look when caught. <- I think a lot of us just go on neutral when running the dogs.


Yesterday was actually our first time doing it, and right before hand our instructor had us walk up and down the wall and practice doing the hand switches, so she made it as easy as possible for us. So when we went to do the Ls we were all ready (I have no idea how it actually LOOKED - probably not graceful, but we all managed the hand switches). There was only 3 of us last night (alot of no shows).


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Attempted the pick up on recall outside really quick. I didn't have my whistle so I just called him. The first time I said "come" and he looked down but didn't grab it. Made him go back and get it. Second time I said "Fetch". Which actually brought about a question for me. Is he supposed to pick it up on the whistle or only if I say Fetch? Because arent there poison birds out there? How does he know which one is the right one if I don't ever tell him Fetch . Clearly *I* have more learning to do.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCg5ergspHM

favorite thing about this video - his tugaciousness. That and he's clearly having a ball. And to think this used to be the dog who didn't like bumpers and didn't like to tug. No more .

ETA. Just talked to my BF. I guess the hand signal pointing down when blowing the whistle to come in is the signal for Fetch. That clears things up.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Took Phoenix to do some tracking, then came home and did toenails. Phoenix has decided the Dremel is the Devil in disguise, so I have to rely on clipping him, which he was an angel for.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Jodie - both Jacks and Bertie absolutely agree with Phoenix. 

*@Wednesday Class*

We just had a very very GOOD training day for Jacks. I've been working every day on broad jumps and building up his confidence and possibly his strength... at class there was some initial timidity about taking the broad jump, but we worked through it. And while I probably would not be happy if he back jumped the broad jump instead of coming to front, I broke down to training his jumps similar to what I'd do with the high jump - lots of treat toss jumps going over and back. 

His high jump was only 16", BUT! He did it and with a full retrieve. I had a party for him each time he came back over the jump, and going by the look on his face, I think he was very happy to be "right". He had a "I did it! I did it!" look.  

His articles too! I traded article set-ups with somebody else who I respect actually. She's one of those people who has sometimes had a "Oh God" look on her face with Jacks having his panic attacks and acting less than awesome. It was good to see how direct, no nonsense, and solid he was on the retrieves - each time you could see him quickly sniffing around and zeroing in on the correct articles. Very proud of the little one.  I guess that's our daily training paying off. 

Moving stands - the moving stand part wasn't the problem. He was actually moving all over on the exam! I think a lot of that has to do with me not practicing stands since probably before Christmas. I broke it down to doing a more basic novice exam a couple times before building it up to the moving stand. Absolutely no call to heels though since he had been moving towards me during his problems. 

And the other really good thing is we did gloves after I have no idea how long it's been! Ages! And he did them perfectly - from the pivot to the retrieve to the front to the finish. 

Heeling with Jacks is always the easy button. 

Sit stay he popped up on.... down stay he was solid with me sitting outside the ring. I was in sight for him, but far, far away. 

And of course the other thing that I was smiling about - he did a flip finish a couple times. With him jumping up and face-thumping me. With his back injury and him being off for so long, it's been a long time since he face thumped me. Was happy to be face thumped.  

Bertie's class was... Not bad. He did everything, just lots of things that reminded me of him needing more work with just him learning heeling to the extent that he can be more like Jacks when I'm heeling with Jacks. Bertie... oh gosh... I have to work so hard. >.<

The flip of that is his jumping - ROH and BJ - are solid, as are his fronts, and drop on recalls. And his stays. And basically everything else except heeling. 

The funny thing he did in class - I was trying to practice "go-outs" while waiting our turn. And instead of doing a go-out to the stanchion in front of us, he was swinging to the side where there was a whole stack of stanchions and rubbing his nose all over them. The idiot.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and I just finished our morning training session doing SD first which was done to my total satisfaction leaving briskly- working on pile diligently till correct article was found and returning with it and delivering it with "out" also doing the finish both times which I don't usually do and getting two straight finishes the one front with "help" was straight the other on his own was good. Treat toss's with string cheese done as you would do formally for the DR very good and it carried over to doing it in the #2 position with a glove twice taking the line leaving on the "take it" and coming back with believe it or not both straight fronts. Of course I had a mouth full of cookies for him to focus on to help the front. Two short baited go- outs done well and a recall from the down position also done well. We then did signal exercise and MSFE were done well. At home with lots of treats he is looking really good and starting Tues . I'll bring articles to drop in class where I will have someone set out articles so he gets used to someone else's scent as stewards will touch them when it's for real even though you might have tongs in your bag as I do to set articles out. This evening training at SCKC where we can get some open practice and lay out all three gloves for the DR of course 2 will be rock filled still.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh no!! Do you put him on the grooming table to dremel? When did he decide dremels were bad?




Loisiana said:


> Took Phoenix to do some tracking, then came home and did toenails. Phoenix has decided the Dremel is the Devil in disguise, so I have to rely on clipping him, which he was an angel for.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The dogs had this morning off and probably will have tomorrow off too while I run around trying to find a new blood draw testing facility - the one I usually go to is shuttered and painted over <sigh> I must have driven over that road 4 times during busy morning traffic - sure I must have missed it somehow until I pulled into where it used to be and 2 cars followed me in & out.

On the plus side, we are officially planning a bit of a birthday party for my Casey this coming Saturday - he will be 13 years old!! Oh yeah, the dogs will work some too LOL Won't he be surprised to have some of his very favorite girlies help him celebrate his reaching teenage status !!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I guess about a month ago he decided it was going to kill him, but he's never been real crazy about it. I use high on my other dogs, but even on low he's freaking out about it. So if I want to use it on him I'm going to have to go back to square one and condition him to the sound, then just the vibrations without sanding until he's comfortable with that. But he's so good about me clipping his nails it's not high on my priority list right now. Probably summer, when I have more time.

Flip is the same way, hates the Dremel, but is okay with clipping (not an angel like Phoenix, but just okay). But Conner hates me using clippers on his nails, but is fine with me dremeling as much as I want.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I've quit fighting the Dremel or clippers on my two they just go to the groomer twice every month and it works out great for me and I know my groomer uses a Dremel to do their nails because I've helped hold them when her assistant wasn't there.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

With four dogs and a tiny pay check, we have to get along with my own version of nails and other grooming!

Phoenix was impressively good with the nail clippers last night though. We've never really worked on a stand stay before, but he was locked into position like he knew exactly what he was supposed to do!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Even though I have a dremel, I've been using clippers on Gracie. I think somebody at Sunfire must have spent some time getting her used to having her nails clipped because she's pretty good for it, especially her back ones. She's like . . . wait I have to lay down for this, lays on her side and then lets me do it without problem. It is a little hard on my back . . .

Speaking of Sunfire, I just saw on FB that Apollo's first son Stormy has recently passed. What an accomplished dog . . . Pedigree: OTCH CT MACH VCCH Goldenloch Force Ten RAE MH MXB MJG OAP OJP WCX OBHF ADHF


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well that was a big relief.... and disappointing... but a relief nonetheless.  

I've had this idea in the back of my head that there is a fun match this weekend. So I was already figuring out that I'd target and stalk all the guys there (Richard probably gets this a lot) to do stands with Bertie.

Turns out that the fun match is actually in a couple weeks. >.< So really, I could have been over there at the dog club and feeling stupid as the only person there on a Sunday morning...  

So I will just have to stalk my guy neighbors, make a special trip to the petstore and hopefully find guys who would be ok practicing stands with me... and of course there's 2 classes next week... 

Last night I ran after the only guy that came to the Open/Utility class and the awesome thing is he must have watched a lot of conformation shows because he did a pretty good exam on Bertie. Most people don't know how to check the mouth and don't think of doing the gonad check.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I got to see Stormy just a few days before he passed. One of the most accomplished versatile goldens of all time, being the first (and last time I checked only) dog to earn the requirements for VCCH (OTCH, MACH, CT) *and* a MH!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Kate you are correct I get asked several times a week to do the stand either novice or moving and I also give my instructors a run thru a couple times a week in all three class's depending which dog they are working. I don't mind doing this as a matter of fact I enjoy doing it and I occasionally do a open a run thru for a nice lady with a Terv.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

@Richard,

I don't know if CDSP is in your area, but if it is  Their SFE in novice is a moving SFE and the judge runs her fingers along the side of the dog's body. I needed to make sure Faelan was okay with that - so you may be asked to do that approach as well


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> @Richard,
> 
> I don't know if CDSP is in your area, but if it is  Their SFE in novice is a moving SFE and the judge runs her fingers along the side of the dog's body. I needed to make sure Faelan was okay with that - so you may be asked to do that approach as well


This is a silly question but what is a moving stand for exam?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Not silly at all  in AKC it is reserved until the Utility class, in CDSP it is in the Novice class.

For the Moving Stand for Exam, you and your dog are heeling along and upon order from the judge to stand your dog, you cue with a signal and/or verbal the signal and your dog locks into place in a stand - in AKC you continue walking and turn and face your dog around 12 feet away. In CDSP you pause by your dog and then leave and turn to face your dog from around 6 feet away.

The judge then examines your dog when you are away from your dog.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

The AKC rules for the stand for exam are at: http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RO2999.pdf
I was going to copy them in here but for some reason was having great difficulty and see _Sunrise_ has given a good explanation. 

Gracie had her training class today. It wasn't the best. She gets very distracted whenever the trainer approaches us and we were doing introduction to the CGC exercises. Definitely going to be awhile till we're ready for CGC. On a better note the trainer used Gracie to demonstrate how to teach "come around" or what I call "around" or right finish. Gracie did it almost perfectly. She does have a tendency to come around a little too close but I think I'd rather have that than too far out with her rear sticking out.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

CDSP is unfamiliar to me and I'm sure it's not here in the Midwest . Your explanation of the difference for the 2 different stands was very dead on and may I add on the novice stand you are allowed to pose your dog adjust feet etc. where as in the moving stand in utility you keep moving away fro the dog with just verbal and/or signal to stand and go approximately 12 ft. As opposed to the approximate 6 ft in novice.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

a dog performing a moving stand and exam in utility


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Sharon thank you for the explanation and Jodie thank you for the video!

I was contemplating signing up for Fenzi Academy's Get Focused class. Just the Bronze level (basically observer) since it'd be my first online class. Well after today's session - we are signing up. I know Focus is our biggest issue and in every single competition venue you need it to succeed. Today's training was a mess. I'm really happy that I've started recording the sessions. Being able to watch them back is really helpful. I really made things difficult today for Oliver by doing boring drills, adding in new distractions, and adding distance. I don't know why I expected him to succeed when I basically set him up for failure. But that is okay. There were some small slivers of progress. That and watching one of the videos back I realized that he recalled back to me from a romp in the stream in the woods. I thought he might have dilly dallyed and blew me off in real time, but when I watched it back - nope. He definitely responded right away to my whistle. What a GOOD BOY. Wish I had rewarded him better. I mean he shouldn't have ran off in the first place...but that was also my fault. 

Question for all of you, so I sent Oliver into the woods because I wanted to throw a mark where he'd have to run through heavy cover (this is where the stream episode happened). He did really well at first. Sat on my whistle (well layed down...but we'll get there). But then he got up and ran off to POOP (I knew instantly that he wasn't just running off, Oliver is what I call a frantic pooper - sprints around frantically in smaller and smaller circles until he finds the perfect spot). That would, I assume, get us DQ'd or make us fail or whatever the correct terminology is right? How do you make sure that doesn't happen? Do I just make sure he poops before hand? These woods are his poop spot so its probably confusing for him. I suppose if the hunt test spot is where we go only for training it'd be less likely to happen? I'd me mortified!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - I tried for the Focus class but was too late so I am bronze (auditing). Perhaps it is just as well since the videos of the participants I have seen so far cover a wide range of focus issues and we can all learn...

About pooping in the field, my Faelan is one of the few dogs I have seen who does not - at least with me - I think he might with teacher though. I make sure he is well aired and will not tolerate his pooping on 'my time' and I hate, hate, hate dogs that poop where dogs or people will be moving through and owners do not clean it up!! Heck, I'll be running into that field very quickly if he stops to pee !! Not on my time!! I feel like that little kid on the Date Night commercial who has his hands on his hips while saying 'disgusting' but I am in a minority there (and get dirty looks when I clean up and hand the bag to the owner for disposal) LOL Just try to make sure he doesn't leave the area of fall (AOF) to poop. 

And no, in field it is not cause for a failure unless the dog leaves the AOF In obedience, agility etc it is


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It is just about a year now of trying to get Nugget and the DIRECTED RETRIEVE to work as it must be done and tonight for the first time I attempted to do it as a formal exercise no treat toss nothing just going in the ring cold set him up between the jumps looking away from gloves and we did the turn in place for each glove on completion of each I did change the rock filled gloves around but he did the turn s in place very nice on each and LEFT on the first " take it" came back to me and released the glove each time with just saying out and NEVER attempted to over achieve. Each glove was done once and to be this successful finally is proof that patience ( or my being stubborn) works tonight a major step forward was accomplished and most everything else was also pretty nice even some of the fronts. He also took the BJ twice which was our major hang up in the open class. So this whole week has been a very very good one for us, getting his CDX and finally doing the DR along with most everything cleaning up well. We aren't a perfect team and I'm positive we will make mistakes in the future and probably NQ a few trials along the way but it is really getting to be fun now .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning training was decent some things we did better and some not quite as well as the other day. The DR was done once on all three gloves still using two gloves with rocks in them and everything was pretty well done other than the first retrieve for #1 which he needed to be told twice to " take it" and the # 3 glove which again he returned wide close to the gates which will need to be fixed but for now with all the problems we have had on the DR Ill leave this alone for awhile. I brought articles with today and did each twice but Nugget on the first one was unsure if he was correct because the person working with him ( me) forgot to let him smell my hand and just turned with him and sent him but the other half of the team Nugget did get the correct one but was tentative returning but did come but slowly after my mistake the other articles were done fine. The BJ done twice well done with one of two fronts straight as an arrow and both finishes also straight. Fig8 one sit was crooked the rest of the exercise along with his heeling a pattern well done. ROHJ-ROF both exercise done pretty good only problem was the fronts not being as straight as is necessary . DOR done twice absolutely beautiful I love his drop it is lightning fast . We also did one straight recall just to keep him honest and it was good. MSFE GOOD LOCKUP and if I hadn't thrown a treat behind me I'm pretty sure the call to heel would have been good but I'm trying to get a faster return to heel from him. Signal exercise was good . A pretty fair session today.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a loosely planned hodge podge of things I am hoping to work on tonight. Ring entrances, perfect starts with distractions, scent articles, stands for exams, Go Outs, Gloves, and more  I may bring my timer to remind myself to keep everything quick .. generally if I am in a ring situation I like to train those things that need a ring with gating.

This will be so much FUN training with Boomers Dawn and her girlies too  Bet they're jealous of Ms Towhee's sexy panties !!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am very, very pleased with how well the boys did with Ms Towhee in season  She will be going to Barb's or safekeeping before today's rental since I am unsure how others would appreciate a girlie in season in a store that sells pet food and such. 

Here is a video of Faelan from last night - a little wonky but he would have qualified and his girl being in season (although not standing) and being in a facility he has not seen in over a year and seeing Boomers Dawn and her girlies and watching 5 dogs working before set up a very distracting environment  I am unsure why the embedding is not working so I also attached the direct link






Faelan Signals - YouTube


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning after making stakes to anchor my new gates fromJ+J I brought Nugget out for the first time this year to do a little training even though my yard is still a little soggy. We started with some go- outs which he didn't run out as briskly as I want nor were they straight but curved in an arc but he did wind up in the center and took direction and successfully jumped both jumps bar and high on my signal but he wasn't really in a working mood this morning rather he just wanted to play.We then attempted the DR which he totally messed up not going on the first" take it" on the first two gloves. We then quit for about an hour only this time we did a ROF which he did well but a poor front both times. From there we did the BJ twice which he did very nicely including the fronts.YEA FINALLY then we went to do a recall and don't you know it he drops halfway back to me so we did a few straight recalls and will only do straight recalls all week as we are showing this coming Sunday. After the recall messing up I attempted the MSFE and this too he messed up not doing the sit looking straight at me but not paying any attention to me so this to had to be repeated. After this because he did very poorly earlier on the DR we again did it only this time he found out no treats were coming his way till I was happy with his turns in place which took a couple tries then he knew I wasn't going to put up with his nonsense so he took direction left on the first "take it" went to and got the correct glove and returned to me each time but I did take a break to throw the glove a few times which he loves to run and get it as his reward and after all formal retrieves were done albeit with poor fronts we quit on a happy note. Today was not a really good session but I have learned to take the bad as well as the good with Nugget , he is still very young and only maturity and patience will get the kind of performance I want from him and it will come just as the BJ came and the DR IS COMING. Training at club tomorrow night and I'm bringing a cake to celebrate his CDX.



Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I had entered Lexx in an obedience trial this weekend. I put him in pre-novice just for the experience for him and I. Our run through Friday night was very good. However, at the trial yesterday morning, he was horrible!! Wouldn't focus on me during heeling or the figure 8. His sit for exam was good. During the recall, he decided to sit down and scratch and then came to me. His long sit/stay was well done. He did watch the Whippet get up and leave but he didn't budge. Needless to say we did not qualify!

I wasn't sure what to expect from him because he's like 2 different dogs some days. I have to admit I was somewhat disappointed in his performance because of the amount of time I spend training him. Having said that, we had gone to the trial City the night before and spent the night at my MIL's place. He's been there before but not overnight. He was up early and just seemed a little out of sorts (out of routine). He was pretty listless at the trial. We were supposed to trial again today but I decided against going and will take him to his weave class instead. 

I know he needs the exposure to trials and probably should have gone today for that purpose alone but next time we trial, I want him to be more focused so have to work on that somehow. At home when we practice, he's awesome.

So yesterday afternoon I took him for a walk and put him in his heeling position and commenced a heeling pattern....of course, he does it perfect despite traffic, kids and a whole lot of noise!! 

On a related note, during the run throughs on Friday night, I got to watch a lot of the Open and Utility dogs practice. It was quite interesting watching them to see where I need to work more with Lexx. Despite Lexx's performance yesterday, he actually performs the Open and Utility exercises very well!! So while we apparently need to work on our focus, I don't think the CD, CDX and Utility are out of reach. Mind you, after yesterday I was ready to give up on obedience all together!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Laurie you have a young dog and they don't always focus on what you want them to do believe me I have been and am still there on certain days , today was one of them. You will fail many more times along the way both in a trial situation and just training don't be disheartened EVERYBODY HAS THEIR FAILURES if it were easy everyone would get a 200 everytime but the success's are worth the effort you have to put out. I have trained a few dogs over the years and it takes a lot of work and commitment to be successful you can't rush experience or maturity don't be in a rush one pre- novice trial isn't squat don't be too hard on yourself or your dog and train train train you will get where you want to go but it doesn't happen overnight.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Laurie said:


> I had entered Lexx in an obedience trial this weekend. I put him in pre-novice just for the experience for him and I. Our run through Friday night was very good. However, at the trial yesterday morning, he was horrible!! Wouldn't focus on me during heeling or the figure 8. His sit for exam was good. During the recall, he decided to sit down and scratch and then came to me. His long sit/stay was well done. He did watch the Whippet get up and leave but he didn't budge. Needless to say we did not qualify!


 Gotta say that of all those things the only outright NQ would be not coming on the recall. 

Heeling - you know what you have to work on before showing in novice... I think pre-novice with the CKC vs AKC is you guys don't have an offleash heel portion, right? <- LUCKY you! I'd definitely enter Lexx into more of those for practice then.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, Towhee went to Camp Sunfire on our way to rental today where she will have a special crate for the next 3 weeks; Breeze's crate since cancer stole her wagging tail and she now rests at the Bridge. 

Then Casey, Faelan, Brady and I headed to the Soda & Pet store where we were joined by a dog family member with her 6yo and 14 week old goldens. In the next ring a friend was working her lab in Utility so we were all helping each other and providing distractions. At one point another 14 week golden pup was watching so we opened the ring to allow for puppy fun and recalls.

Faelan worked Go-Outs, Directed jumping, directed retrieve (glove #3), MSFE and ring entrances and Figure 8s.

Brady worked heeling, figure 8s, recalls, ring entrances, more heeling and more SFE - he is getting fairly good at locking onto me while examined so next up I need to train the return 

Casey worked some heeling & recalls and rolling around on the floor.

Each dog spent perhaps 3-5 minutes on the floor at a time an then another dog came out so they were all well rested and still going strong after 2 hours. The puppy got longer of course and worked up from barking with either fear or outrage at my crew in their crates to belly crawling and rolling up to their crates to rolling against their crates to we let Brady out to play with her - we worked some restrained recalls etc.

The 6 year old has just started Novice training since life gets in the way (it truly does) and he & Brady swapped the same exercises - we ran out of time for stays.

Overall good session - Faelan & Bray were both struggling a bit with precision but with Towhee in season and a puppy rolling to get into their crate and barking her displeasure that they were getting treats and she was not , I thought they did well - very well and that's the type of distraction work they really need


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Nuggetsdad said:


> > Laurie you have a young dog and they don't always focus on what you want them to do believe me I have been and am still there on certain days , today was one of them. You will fail many more times along the way both in a trial situation and just training don't be disheartened EVERYBODY HAS THEIR FAILURES if it were easy everyone would get a 200 everytime but the success's are worth the effort you have to put out. I have trained a few dogs over the years and it takes a lot of work and commitment to be successful you can't rush experience or maturity don't be in a rush one pre- novice trial isn't squat don't be too hard on yourself or your dog and train train train you will get where you want to go but it doesn't happen overnight.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color




I know you're right!! I expect many more failures along the way. I just feel like Lexx doesn't really respect me that much. I've been told by a few people that I have to start correcting him more for his conscious decisions to ignore my commands especially when he knows what I'm asking of him. I'm sure they're right but honestly, I'm not sure of the level of correction to use.  The last thing I want is Lexx shutting down on me and not wanting to train. Right now, he loves to train and I want to keep it that way. I guess that's the "green" trainer in me! 



Megora said:


> Gotta say that of all those things the only outright NQ would be not coming on the recall.
> 
> Heeling - you know what you have to work on before showing in novice... I think pre-novice with the CKC vs AKC is you guys don't have an offleash heel portion, right? <- LUCKY you! I'd definitely enter Lexx into more of those for practice then.


 Kate: You're right...there is no off leash heeling in CKC pre-novice but in Novice there is. 

Oh yes....I know what out homework will be!! I'm going to get together with the guy I was training with before I went back to work and hopefully he can help us out.

Maybe I should have just gotten a guinea pig!!!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Casey worked some heeling & recalls and rolling around on the floor.


:heartbeat LOVE THIS arty:


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We had a pretty busy weekend, party Saturday where we did some figure 8s and handling drills. The best part was Sunrise gave us some supertreats and showed me a new way to hold my hand so Gladys would stop hopping like a kangaroo and did some stunning heeling.

Today, we had "Dancing with your Dog" at our club. Dee Dee is pretty good at everything she learns. We did heeling on both sides, heel backwards, lateral, circles, and going through our legs, then we had 5 minutes to make up our own routine. We did the Hustle and Dee Dee was amazing! I am seriously considering working on CGC with her now, then we can do rally and I know someone who does Freestyle, I'ma ask her about it. 

I hope Dee Dee and I will have lots of fun together <3


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Laurie said:


> I know you're right!! I expect many more failures along the way. I just feel like Lexx doesn't really respect me that much. I've been told by a few people that I have to start correcting him more for his conscious decisions to ignore my commands especially when he knows what I'm asking of him. I'm sure they're right but honestly, I'm not sure of the level of correction to use.  The last thing I want is Lexx shutting down on me and not wanting to train. Right now, he loves to train and I want to keep it that way. I guess that's the "green" trainer in me!


 Laurie - you need to keep your chin up and don't stress. From the sounds of it all along, you have done a remarkable lot with him despite there not being easy access to training clubs and this being your first obedience dog. I've said that all along. 

Have somebody - like your trainer watch you at a fun match or somewhere where he does act up. And have him spot you how to handle and how to correct. Don't feel like you are going to "break" him - especially if you are only going to use corrections that you are comfortable with. 

Make sure you train away from home.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Megora said:


> Laurie - you need to keep your chin up and don't stress. From the sounds of it all along, you have done a remarkable lot with him despite there not being easy access to training clubs and this being your first obedience dog. I've said that all along.
> 
> Have somebody - like your trainer watch you at a fun match or somewhere where he does act up. And have him spot you how to handle and how to correct. Don't feel like you are going to "break" him - especially if you are only going to use corrections that you are comfortable with.
> 
> Make sure you train away from home.


Thanks Kate!! We are going on holidays this week so I will have lots of time to ponder our obedience future and what I need to do.

On a better note, Lexx did awesome at his weave class yesterday. He is picking up on this quite quickly and nicely so that made me a bit happier.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Finally started Phoenix on formal heeling training.


----------

